# Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

					Bei dem von der Stanford University ins Leben gerufenem Projekt Folding @ Home wird die Rechenleistung der PCs aller Teilnehmer dafür genutzt, um die räumliche Struktur und den Faltprozess von Proteinen zu erforschen. Man hofft, dadurch der Entstehung von Krankheiten wie Alzheimer oder Krebs auf die Schliche zu kommen. Auch 2016 lässt das PCGH-Team #70335 nicht nach und ruft zu einer gezielten Faltaktion auf.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*


----------



## XeT (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Ich hoffe das viele mit machen und vll auch welche dabei bleiben. 

Ich bin seit dem letzten event dabei und bereue es nicht dabei geblieben zu sein


----------



## Healrox (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hilft da auch jedes bisschen?
Ich spiel grad Planetbase, da langweilt sich die CPU etwas. Da könnt ich ja Zocken und im Hintergrund 25% der CPU folden lassen, oder?


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Healrox schrieb:


> Hilft da auch jedes bisschen?
> Ich spiel grad Planetbase, da langweilt sich die CPU etwas. Da könnt ich ja Zocken und im Hintergrund 25% der CPU folden lassen, oder?



Das kannst du gerne machen!


----------



## |L1n3 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Healrox schrieb:


> Hilft da auch jedes bisschen?
> Ich spiel grad Planetbase, da langweilt sich die CPU etwas. Da könnt ich ja Zocken und im Hintergrund 25% der CPU folden lassen, oder?



Wichtig ist glaube ich nur das diese Arbeitseinheiten auch abgeschlossen werden, weil unabgeschlossene work units werden nicht ausgewertet und irgendwann neuverteilt. D.h. jemand anderes bekommt dann diese Aufgabe zugeteilt und wenn du das nächste mal wieder "anschaltest" und deine unit abschliessen willst, wird die bisherige Arbeit verworfen, weil ja jemand anderes das Gleiche schon in der zwischenzeit fertig gemacht hat.
Afaik konnte man aber besonders kleine Arbeitseinheiten wählen, die schneller abgeschlossen werden, was besser ist, wenn man nur gelegentlich folded und nicht 24/7.

War aber auch schon ne weile her, dass ich mal mitgefolded hab, könnte sich inzwischen alles etwas anders verhalten !


----------



## Kashura (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ist eine super Sache! Im F@H Forum hier wird alles toll erklärt und jedem wird geholfen. Wir freuen uns über alle die mitmachen


----------



## Guckler (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Er ist seit 10 Minuten dran und sagt ETA 8 Tage dauert es wirklich so lange ?
Das würde nähmlich heißen bei 16 Tagen Zeit das der Rechner 12h/Tag falten muss aber das geht nicht.
Ich test-falte gegen Krebs auf einem i3 4430 und einer GTX 960 OC'd


----------



## Kashura (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Guckler schrieb:


> Er ist seit 10 Minuten dran und sagt ETA 8 Tage dauert es wirklich so lange ?
> Das würde nähmlich heißen bei 16 Tagen Zeit das der Rechner 12h/Tag falten muss aber das geht nicht.
> Ich test-falte gegen Krebs auf einem i3 4430 und einer GTX 960 OC'd



Hey Guckler, super das du mitmachen willst. Das sind keine realistischen Werte. Das Maximum pro Arbeitseinheit für deine Grafikkarte sollte sich auf 12-16 Stunden belaufen. Vielleicht schaust du mal bei uns in der Rumpelkammer im Folding @ Home Bereich vorbei und schilderst dort deine Einstellungen. Da gibt es eine menge Profis die dir sicher helfen können


----------



## Healrox (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Werd es nachher mal probieren. Noch ne Frage: Kann ich unter einem Namen auf mehreren PC's gleichzeitig folden?
Hab hier ja so allerhand rumstehen und meine DAW im Keller ist ja selten an.


----------



## Kashura (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Healrox schrieb:


> Werd es nachher mal probieren. Noch ne Frage: Kann ich unter einem Namen auf mehreren PC's gleichzeitig folden?
> Hab hier ja so allerhand rumstehen und meine DAW im Keller ist ja selten an.



Ja das geht


----------



## BuzzKillington (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wie lang dauert es eigentlich, bis ich in der Statistik auftauche?


----------



## Guckler (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Okay die ETA scheint zu fallen CPU nun bei 1,5 Tagen und GPU 5h, mir fällt aber auf das die GPU nicht ausgeschöpft wird. Siehe GPU-Z, ich benutze ein Custom Bios welches eigentlich immer 1506,5mhz läuft.


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... danke für EurerInteresse . Kommt ins Forum, stellt Eure Systeme vor und wir werden Euch helfen eine optimale Einstellung für Eure Hardware und Befindlichkeiten zu finden. 

Bitte teilt diesen Beitrag, damit wir so viele Gamer wie möglich erreichen!


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@ BuzzKillington: es dauert eine Update-Phase ... ca. 3-4h ... und hier kannst Du Dich dann sehen - PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## XeT (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Punkteupdate seiten Stanford immer xx:20Uhr.
Extreme Overcklocking alle 3 Stunden. Der Tag dort beinnt hier 07:00Uhr und dann halt immer alle 3 Stunden Update.
Die durchschnitts PPD aus der Statistik ergeben sich aus den letzt 7 Tagen a 24 Stunden

News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats  (links euren Faltnamen suchen) Stats für die Rangliste und Signatur, Update immer 01:00Uhr +3h


Folding@home team stats pages (direkt namen suchen) Update immer 00:20Uhr +1h


----------



## Cett (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich falte nicht gegen Krebs sondern vermeide es überhaupt welchen zu bekommen durch Ernährung und Bewegung außerdem gibt es genug Pflanzliche Mittel die Big Pharma nur nicht so gut bewirbt und als System anbietet wie die tolle Chemotherapie die einfach mal pauschal alle Zellen im Körper schädigt um hoffentlich dann auch den Krebs zu bekämpfen.


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... wenn das mit dem Vermeiden mal so einfach wäre. Komm, mach mit und hilf den Krebs noch weiter zu erforschen, damit irgendwann es wirklich so einfach wird nicht zu erkranken, wie von Dir beschrieben!


----------



## Cett (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wenn du dich informieren würdest über Rohkost, Fastenkuren und noch einiger Mittel wie Curcumin und noch vielen weiteren Stoffen, dann stellst du fest, dass man sehr wohl SEHR viel bereits machen kann nur kaum einer weiß es weil die tollen Verkäufer im weißen Kittel nur ihre standard Parolen raushauen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich finde das Video unter dem Artikel passt nicht so gut


----------



## Healrox (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So, testweise die ersten 250 Punkte eingefahren.
Läuft gut, stelle auf halbe Auslastung, mit Spiel und System laufen die 4 Kerne stabil bei 80%. Das passt. Nächste Woche werd ich mal schauen, was so geht.



Cett schrieb:


> (...)nur kaum einer weiß es weil die tollen Verkäufer im weißen Kittel nur ihre standard Parolen raushauen.


Jaaaa, oder weil die armen Leute, die Krebs haben und brav ihre Wunderkräuterchen nehmen halt doch recht schnell verrecken.
Aber gut, das du es ja besser weißt


----------



## XeT (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Cett schrieb:


> Wenn du dich informieren würdest über Rohkost, Fastenkuren und noch einiger Mittel wie Curcumin und noch vielen weiteren Stoffen, dann stellst du fest, dass man sehr wohl SEHR viel bereits machen kann nur kaum einer weiß es weil die tollen Verkäufer im weißen Kittel nur ihre standard Parolen raushauen.



Und was macht deine Aussagen jetzt besser als diese Parolen? Curcuma esse und sonst nichts mehr kochen?
Damit wirst du sicher nicht jeden Krebs bekämpfen können. Finde deine Herangehensweise viel zu einseitig.  Wäre es so einfach mit den Krankheiten würde es keiner mehr geben.


----------



## Cett (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Naja man sieht schon hier im Forum folgt man lieber den tollen "Ärzten" und Ratiopharm dann viel Spaß damit.


----------



## h0bX (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Eine Frage die ich jetzt mal so in den Raum werfe. 
Wurde mit folding@home schon irgendwas erreicht, was von Bedeutung ist? Das ist nicht negativ gemeint. 
Ich lese nur nie etwas darüber.


----------



## Kashura (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



h0bX schrieb:


> Eine Frage die ich jetzt mal so in den Raum werfe.
> Wurde mit folding@home schon irgendwas erreicht, was von Bedeutung ist? Das ist nicht negativ gemeint.
> Ich lese nur nie etwas darüber.


hier stehen ein paar Dinge: https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/r93i6/has_foldinghome_really_accomplished_anything/
hier auf deren Seite: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/papers/
hier der Wiki Eintrag: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folding@home


----------



## Healrox (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Huh, waren sogar 500 Punkte. Unter Crome scheint das etwas wackelig zu sein. Na, egal.



Cett schrieb:


> Naja man sieht schon hier im Forum folgt man lieber den tollen "Ärzten" und Ratiopharm dann viel Spaß damit.


Ein letzter Kommentar, weil man ja keine Trolle füttern soll: Ratiopharm kannst du ruhig glauben, die forschen nicht, sondern warten den Ablauf von Patenten ab und produzieren dann Generika. Und da suchen sie sich auch nur Medikamente raus, die sich vorher schon gut verkauft haben (Sildenafil, z.B.  ), also kann man davon ausgehen, das das schon ganz gut wirkt.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Cett schrieb:


> Ich falte nicht gegen Krebs sondern vermeide es überhaupt welchen zu bekommen durch Ernährung und Bewegung außerdem gibt es genug Pflanzliche Mittel die Big Pharma nur nicht so gut bewirbt und als System anbietet wie die tolle Chemotherapie die einfach mal pauschal alle Zellen im Körper schädigt um hoffentlich dann auch den Krebs zu bekämpfen.



Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen
1) würde das bedeuten "nein, ich helfe keinen Unfallopfern sondern vermeide es Auto zu fahren" - das Eine hat mit dem Anderen wenig zu tun
2) Deine Aussage ist fachlich nicht wirklich korrekt



Cett schrieb:


> Wenn du dich informieren würdest über Rohkost, Fastenkuren und noch einiger Mittel wie Curcumin und noch vielen weiteren Stoffen, dann stellst du fest, dass man sehr wohl SEHR viel bereits machen kann nur kaum einer weiß es weil die tollen Verkäufer im weißen Kittel nur ihre standard Parolen raushauen.



Und schon wieder danebengehauen - sehr viele "Weisskittel" wissen sehr wohl wie sie das "konventionelle" mit dem "alternativen" verbinden können



Cett schrieb:


> Naja man sieht schon hier im Forum folgt man lieber den tollen "Ärzten" und Ratiopharm dann viel Spaß damit.



Diese Aussage kommentiere ich nur mit einem 
Bitte sei so gut und unterlasse in Zukunft solche Sätze


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@Cett

Ich bin bei diesem Thema, da in meinem Umkreiss mehrfach betroffen, schon etwas reizbarer und deshalb finde ich deine sehr Naiv, Respektlos... 

Das hört sich schon fast an, als würdest du einem Krebspatient die Schuld für seine Krankheit geben. Du kannst ja gerne mal einem solchen Patienten deine schöne Theorie erzählen; ich glaube der würde dir die Zunge rausreissen, wenn er wegen seiner Behandlung nicht so schwach wäre und seine geringen Kräfte für weitaus wichtigeres aufbewahren möchte, wie einfach nur weiterleben!

Klar kann man durch eine gewisse Lebenweise, das Erkrankungsrisiko reduzieren; aber manche Leute sind halt sehr viel anfälliger. Ich kenne eine Familie welche sehr Gesund leben, aber die Mehrheit von ihnen an Leukämie erkrankt! Eines dieser Familien Mitglieder, eine Freundin, ist vor 2 Jahren im Alter von 33 jungen Jahren, nach über 2 Jahren tapferem kämpfen von uns gegangen! Du kanns ja mal dessen Umkreis deine Theorie erzählen...


----------



## freezebee (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@Cett

Und wieder einer mit einem rießen großen rechts gezwirbelten Alu-Hut.
Na klar, alle Ärzte auf dieser Welt verschweigen uns alternative Heilmittel weil sie ja von der Pharmaindustrie gekauft sind. Und wenn jemand was sagt, wird er kurzum einfach umgebracht!

Meine Güte wie einseitig kann man denken?

@topic
Setze heute meine kleine Farm dafür auch auf und hoffe zumindest einen Teil zu helfen. Ich finde an solchen Projekten sieht man deutlich das in gewissen Situationen jeder Mensch helfen möchte, und das finde ich toll!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



freezebee schrieb:


> @topic
> Setze heute meine kleine Farm dafür auch auf und hoffe zumindest einen Teil zu helfen. Ich finde an solchen Projekten sieht man deutlich das in gewissen Situationen jeder Mensch helfen möchte, und das finde ich toll!



... und ich danke dir dafür


----------



## Healrox (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Whooooo, Platz 5, obwohl ich nur 2 Stunden gezockt hab und ne halbe Stunde einkaufen war (da hab ich ihn fix auf 100% CPU Auslastung gestellt). Da kommen 1000 Punkte schnell zusammen.
Leider klappt mein Plan nicht, meinen alten Laptop mitfolden zu lassen. Der hat im Idle entweder 100% CPU- oder 100% Festplattenauslastung. Da stimmt was nicht.

Bringt die Dekopapp irgendwelche Vorteile, gegenüber dem Browser?


----------



## brooker (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... Desktop oder Browser ist egal. Womit foldest Du? NaCl- oder FAH-Client? Was für eine CPU und GPU hast Du?


----------



## Healrox (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich nehmen den NaCl Client, weil ich meine GPU da raushalten wollte. Hab ne GTX770, die wollt ich nicht zusätzlich belasten, weil ich immer nur im Hintergrund folden will.
Hauptarbeit macht mein i5-4570 (omfg, der steht bei Alternate bei 217€! Ich hab vor 2½ Jahren 160 bezahlt!!!). Hatte etwas Angst, weil der semipassiv gekühlt ist, aber die halbe Stunde auf 100% ist der nicht über 65° gestiegen.


----------



## Henninges (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

65°c ist doch ein sehr guter wert...da würd ich mir keinen kopf machen.


----------



## Healrox (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Mach ich auch nicht. Hab ihn nur nie gebencht, wusste also nie, wie die Kühlleistung unter Volllast über längere Zeit ist.
Aber da ich das System von Anfang an semipassiv geplant hatte und der Platz es hergegeben hat, hab ich halt auf die nicht OC-bare 84W TDP CPU nen Macho rev. 2 als passiven Kühlkörper draufgesetzt. Der führt schon ordentlich Wärme ab, anscheinend


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

 Brooker macht massiven Druck, ich MUSS auch mitmachen.... Immer dieser Gruppenzwang... :) 

Der liebe und verehrte Brooker, einer der von mir hochgeschätzten User dieses Forums,
hat mich ganz herzlich eingeladen, auch mitzumachen. Das werde ich mit Freude und ganz 
freiwillig machen und keinesfalls wegen der Pistole an der Schläfe. *

Wird dann ein i5-4670K plus GTX 970, mal sehen, welcher Takt stabil 24h durchläuft.
Und unter 2 Millionen Punkten falte ich mich nicht zurück, oder so, notfalls müssen noch
mehr Rechner parallel mitarbeiten.

*siehe Der Postillon: Studie: Vorgehaltene Handfeuerwaffe erhÃ¶ht Kompromissbereitschaft signifikant


----------



## DerJott (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Bin auch dabei. Auf Einladung von brooker.


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... kleiner Hinweis, nicht das Ihr Euch wundert. Wenn Ihr den PassKey im FAH gesetzt habt, wird der Bonus erst nach 10 fertig abgearbeiteten WUs (für CPU + GPU) aktiv. Danach geht es richtig ab!  Also im Vorfeld schon mal die 10 WU durchlaufen lassen, damit es bei Event gleich in die Vollen geht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Falls ihr keine Lust habt auf einen eigenen Account zu falten, gibt es auch die Möglichkeit auf den Teamaccount zu falten. 

Faltname: PCGH_Team_Account
Passkey: *c8efe6be9df792de7d9b840a526e7499*


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... plus GTX 970, mal sehen, welcher Takt stabil 24h durchläuft



Das kommt ganz darauf an *welche *es ist
Meine GIGABYTE's laufen klaglos auf 1254 (bzw. 1456 BOOST)

BTW. netter Link


----------



## Kashura (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

freut mich zu sehen das wir neue Mitstreiter gewinnen  Weiter so Leute und danke Brooker fürs rekrutieren  (auch mich)


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... bereits über 30 User sind unserem Aufruf gefolgt und folden gegen den Krebs


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Werde wohl auch dabei sein.

Mal hoffen, dass die ersten 10 WUs bis zum 4. fertig sind 
Meine 290X rattert schonmal an einer 0x21.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Bin als 12/24/7-Falter eh dabei, werde in der Aktionswoche aber auf 24/7 schalten.


----------



## XeT (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Werde wohl auch dabei sein.
> 
> Mal hoffen, dass die ersten 10 WUs bis zum 4. fertig sind
> Meine 290X rattert schonmal an einer 0x21.



DIe WUS der CPU zählen auch mit da schafft man mit 6 Threads  alle 2-3Stunden eine WU


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Sind aktuell leider nur vier Threads (i5 4570). Läuft nun auch seit gut sechs Stunden, wird für die aktuelle WU wohl auch noch ein paar weitere in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich habe ja wieder keine Ahnung, was hier hier mache. Ich habe also den fah-installer_7.4.4_x86 installiert,
der läuft ja netterweise auch ohne google chrome, habe den PCGH-Teamnamen samt Passwort eingegeben 
und lasse es jetzt falten.

Frage: 
Mache ich damit automatisch in der Aktion "Folden gegen den Krebs" mit?
Muss ich irgendetwas an den Einstellungen ändern? Mein miese CPU wird immer zu heiß, bei Dauerlast. Darum hat die jetzt nut 3900 MHz bei 1,2V und wird vom Client zu 100% ausgelastet. Die GPU hat aber nur 90% Auslastung. Ist das üblich, normal, muss ich etwas ändern? Muss ich unter research figthing "Cancer" einstellen?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Am beste benutzt du denm FAH Control. Aber die Werte dort gerade stimmen nicht.
Da kannst du dann nochmal bei identity Team member 70335 bitte setzen. Das Team ist wichtig sonst faltet ihr nicht mit dem Team.

Beim Control: Configure: advanced:  und dann cause preference


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Danke XeT, aber leider habe ich kaum ein Wort verstanden.

_"Am beste benutzt du denm FAH Control."_
Was, wo, wie?  Keine Ahnung, was Du meinst

_"Aber die Werte dort gerade stimmen nicht"
_Welche Werte stimmen nicht, warum? Was willst Du mir sagen?

_"Da kannst du dann nochmal bei identity Team member 70335 bitte setzen."_
Das habe ich gemacht und mir einen eigenen Passkey besorgt. aber die GPU bleibt weiter bei 90%, das war ja meine Hauptfrage. Ich brauche keine "Gummipunkt-Wettbewerbs-Hurra-Glorifizierung", sondern möchte einfach nur vom Hintergrund aus Forschende unterstützen. Aber es läuft ja, lasse ich es mal falten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_"Beim Control: Configure: advanced:  und dann cause preference"_
Was, wo, wann? Was für ein "Control", .....

Entschuldige meine Ungeduld, aber es wird in der heutigen Zeit immer schlimmer, Menschen erwarten Vorwissen, was in der Regel nicht vorhanden ist. Hier und da ein erklärendes Wort mehr, hilft ungemein. Das ist ein prinzipielles Problem der heutigen Zeit und 99% der Missverständnisse zwischen Menschen entstehen, weil sich der Sender einer Information keine Gedanken mehr macht, was beim Empfänger ankommt. Ich für mich lehne prinzipiell alles sofort ab, was nicht eindeutig verständlich ist. Damit verschließt sich mir viel, aber meistens wird es auch viel entspannter. Z.B. neulich die Fernbedienung für einen einfachen DVD-Plaver mit 57 Knöpfen. Sowas schaue ich mir kurz an, lache und schmeiße es weg. 57 Knöpfe für einen DVD Player, da tickt doch irgendwer nicht mehr richtig... 

Übrigens habe ich eine Eingabe bei meiner Systemverwaltung gemacht. Mit viel Glück bekommen bald ca. 200.000 Rechner weltweit das Programm installiert, soviel haben wir ca. im Konzern. Und wenn dann nur 1% der Kollegen abends den Rechner laufen lassen würden und das auch nur auf 50%, wäre das eine Menge Rechenleistung


----------



## XeT (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

OK dachte ich mir das das gerade schlecht war von mir ich hau hier ein edit mit allem wichtigen rein
dauert nur etwas da ich an einem anderen PC falte
Aber so wie es jetzt bei dir läuft passt es erstmal. Team stimmt Name stimmt, Auslastung liegt an CPU und an der WU. Manche lasten mehr aus. Bei der CPU immer 2 Threads für die GPU freilassen

unten in der Tastleiste neben der Uhr gibt ein Symbol für den FAH Client. den rechtsklicken und FAH Controll starten. Das ist ein sehr üerbsichtliches Tool mit dem man mehr einstellen kann


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Danke!


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frage:
> Mache ich damit automatisch in der Aktion "Folden gegen den Krebs" mit?



Genau, man macht automatisch bei der Aktion mit.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich eine Eingabe bei meiner Systemverwaltung gemacht. Mit viel Glück bekommen bald ca. 200.000 Rechner weltweit das Programm installiert, soviel haben wir ca. im Konzern. Und wenn dann nur 1% der Kollegen abends den Rechner laufen lassen würden und das auch nur auf 50%, wäre das eine Menge Rechenleistung



DANKE!!!!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wie lange dauert so eine WU und was bringt Die an Punkten? Es faltet jetzt schon ein paar Stunden, und die Punkte kommen Tröpfchenweise. Wie schafft man da 1 Millionen am Tag? Ich muss aufrüsten ....

Hiervon drei Karten, das müsste es doch reißen?
https://geizhals.de/pny-quadro-m4000-vcqm4000-pb-a1309549.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Die Länge einer WU, hängt von der WU ab.
Aber die können schon ein paar Stunden dauern.

Ich bin der Meinung das Quadro-Karten nicht so rocken.
Da eine M-Quadro in einem Notebook an meinem Praktikumsplatz 256 Punkte am Tag geliefert hat, habe ich dort lieber mit dem Nacl-Client gefoldet.

Da bringt eine GTX980ti mehr.


----------



## Muschkote (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Profikarten sind nicht notwendig und kosten nur unnötig viel.
Eine vergleichbare GTX970 leistet mindestens das gleiche.
Wenn du richtig was reißen willst, dann nimm 3x 980Ti, dann sollten auch knapp 2Mio/Tag zu schaffen sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Muschkote schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig was reißen willst, dann nimm 3x 980Ti, dann sollten auch knapp 2Mio/Tag zu schaffen sein.


Oder zwei Titan X > preislich gleiche wie 3X 980 Ti dafür aber stromsparender.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Meh,
gestern den ganzen Tag durchgefaltet aber keine Punkte bekommen...
Kann da schonmal was beim "Finish" schiefgehen?


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Bei Stanford zeigt er an, dass du eine WU gerechnet hast: DerKabelbinder's contributions to Folding@home
Dafür hast du 1000 Punkte bekommen.
Das ist aber ein bisschen komisch genau 1000 Punkte zu bekommen.
Das würde man nur mit dem NACL-Client schaffen.
Das wären dann aber 8 WU's.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Die sind glaube ich noch von heute Mittag.

Hatte diese Nacht eigentlich noch jeweils einen längeren Durchlauf auf CPU und GPU, die bis dato noch nicht angerechnet wurden...
Jedenfalls stand ich heute morgen noch auf Null.

Ich mein, ist mir ja eigentlich auch wurscht.
Die Punkte sind imho absolut unwichtig, solange man das Projekt überhaupt irgendwie unterstützt.
Aber komisch ist es dennoch. Immerhin habe ich dafür gut 14 Stunden Load verbraten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@DerKabelbinder:
Leider tauchst du auch noch nicht in den Statistiken von KakaoStats auf, mit der Seite kann man recht viel herausfinden.

Hast du schon in der Log geschaut ob die WU's überhaupt gezählt wurden?


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Punkte sind imho absolut unwichtig, solange man das Projekt überhaupt irgendwie unterstützt.




Vielleicht kann dir jemand anderes helfen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@*A.Meier-PS3*:

Der Log von FAH beginnt seltsamerweise erst heute Morgen um 10 Uhr, wo ich den Rechner wieder gestartet habe 

Weiß nicht, ob sich da heut Nacht irgendetwas aufgehangen hat.
Fährt der "Finish" normalerweise auch den Rechner herunter, oder muss man das separat konfigurieren?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden und der Rechner war nicht die ganze Nacht an?

Die Log startet jedes mal neu wenn du den Rechner neustartest, allerdings kannst du die alte Log noch einsehe nur leider weis ich nicht in welchem Ordner die alte Log liegt. 

Finish verhindert nur das eine neue WU geholt wird, aber ein herunterfahren des Rechners müsstest du separat konfigurieren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ok, dann hatte sich wohl irgendwie meine GPU nachts verabschiedet 
Als ich um 5 Uhr mal kurz nachschauen wollte, ob schon alles fertig ist, hatte ich nämlich nen schwarzen Bildschirm.
Wird wohl wieder Zeit, das System neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Jetzt tauchst du auch in den Statistiken auf:
DerKabelbinder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

KakaoStats

Gemäss den Statistiken handelt es sich bei den 1000Punkten um eine einzelne WU > ich tippe auf Basispunkte einer WU weil du noch keine 10 WUs erfolgreich abgeliefert hast und deswegen noch keinen Bonus bekommst.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

*@Der Kabelbinder*

Ein Neuaufsetzen des Systems ist nicht notwendig (meine Win7-Installation läuft seit viereinhalb Jahren praktisch 24/7) - manchmal hilft es, die Komponenten wie CPU- und GPU-Kühler zu säubern.
Ich empfehle Dir auf jeden Fall, die Temperaturen beim Falten zu kontrollieren - eventuell auch den Sitz steckbarer Komponenten (GPU, Ram, Stecker etc)
Außerdem - der genutzte Takt der R9 290 (1050 MHz) könnte zu hoch gewählt sein - das Falten ist anspruchsvoller als jeder Benchmark (meine faltet stabil bei 1020 MHz).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Die Temps sind nicht das Problem, habe alles überwacht. Die 290X wird von einem Morpheus gekühlt, der i5 von einem TC14PE.

Das Problem liegt bei mir aktuell eher am System, weil ich erst letzens das MB wechseln musste (langwierige RMA bei ASUS). Scheint wohl Komplikationen mit dem neuen Chipsatztreiber zu geben. Beim Runterfahren habe ich nämlich immer einen Blackscreen und der Rechner schaltet sich nicht vollständig ab. Daher bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass das "Finish" den Rechner "heruntergefahren" hatte...

Wie dem auch sei.
Wird dann wohl doch irgendwie mit dem System zusammengehangen haben. Die Neuinstallation wirds richten 

Edit:
Kann auch gut sein, dass die Spannung etwas zu niedrig war. Mein GPU-Tweak Preset dreht ab und zu schon mal gerne am Rad. Das könnte jedenfalls den Blackscreen erklären (Treiber-Absturz).


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Die alten Logs werden unter Windows in C:\Users\[Benutzername]\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\logs abgelegt. Das kann man direkt in "Ausführen" (Windows-Taste+R) eingeben oder "Ausgeblendete Dateien anzeigen" in den "Ordner- und Suchoptionen" des Datei-Explorers aktivieren und sich durchhangeln.

Ich falte sonst immer für PCGH (was, schon ein Jahr  ?!), aber an diesem Weltkrebstag werde ich Euch mal abtrünnig, ich plane nämlich eine Aktion auf imgur. Sofern mein Post es auf die Frontpage schafft, werden gut und gerne >100.000 Leute erreicht. Vielleicht lässt sich ja der eine oder andere einspannen  Ich warte noch auf die offizielle Erlaubnis, ein imgur-Team einzurichten, schraube am Post und gebe dem Team-Account seine ersten 10 WUs (habe ich mir hier abgeschaut ). Am Morgen des 4. soll es dann losgehen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Tatsächlich!

Im Log wurden auch beide Units von heut Nacht als abgeschlossen deklariert 
Keine Ahnung, warum die nicht angerechnet wurden.



Spoiler





```
...
01:53:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Completed 1250000 out of 1250000 steps  (100%)
01:53:52:WU00:FS00:0xa4:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
01:54:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
01:54:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Finished Work Unit:
01:54:02:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 3566520 from "00/wudata_01.trr": Read 3566520
01:54:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:trr file hash check passed.
01:54:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Reading up to 25764700 from "00/wudata_01.xtc": Read 25764700
01:54:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:xtc file hash check passed.
01:54:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:edr file hash check passed.
01:54:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:logfile size: 24810
01:54:03:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Leaving Run
01:54:08:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Writing 29364174 bytes of core data to disk...
01:54:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Done: 29363662 -> 29182145 (compressed to 99.3 percent)
01:54:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:  ... Done.
01:54:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:- Shutting down core
01:54:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
01:54:14:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
01:54:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2225000 out of 2500000 steps (89%)
02:02:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 2500000 steps (90%)
02:11:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2275000 out of 2500000 steps (91%)
02:20:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 2500000 steps (92%)
02:28:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 2500000 steps (93%)
02:37:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 2500000 steps (94%)
02:45:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2375000 out of 2500000 steps (95%)
02:54:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 2500000 steps (96%)
03:03:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2425000 out of 2500000 steps (97%)
03:11:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 2500000 steps (98%)
03:20:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
03:28:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
03:28:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
03:28:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
03:28:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
03:28:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
03:28:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
03:28:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
```


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hmm, kein WORK_ACK? Keinen blassen Schimmer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hast du wirklich den ganzen Schluss der Log gepostet? 

Weil vom Upload steht nämlich nichts in deinem Ausschnitt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ja, das war alles, was noch in speziell dem Log stand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein bisschen komisch genau 1000 Punkte zu bekommen..


Mein Rechner faltet jetzt 16 Stunden. Für die erste WU gab es genau 8000 Punkte. Nach der zweiten WU waren es 8573. Jetzt, hat er  3 WU und ich 32637 Punkte ????
So ganz verstehe ich das System nicht und hoffe nur, das meine Berechnungen nicht umsonst sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> ...Ich falte sonst immer für PCGH (was, schon ein Jahr  ?!), aber an diesem Weltkrebstag werde ich Euch mal abtrünnig, ich plane nämlich eine Aktion auf imgur. ...n.


Der Teamname ist doch völlig egal. Es geht um Forschung und nicht um Gummipunkte.
Mach es und hole so viele dazu, wie möglich. Viel Glück!


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein Rechner faltet jetzt 16 Stunden. Für die erste WU gab es genau 8000 Punkte. Nach der zweiten WU waren es 8573. Jetzt, hat er  3 WU und ich 32637 Punkte ????
> So ganz verstehe ich das System nicht und hoffe nur, das meine Berechnungen nicht umsonst sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt schon. War nur ein bisschen überrascht. 
Die vielen Punkte kommen dann nach der 10 WU mit den Bonus Points. Umso schneller man die WU fertig hat, umso mehr Punkte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Irgendwie werden die WUs nicht akzeptiert. Der Rechner rechnet jetzt 24h und es sind erst 6 WUs. Er rechnet immer fertig und hängt dann meist. Das ist nervig. Ich verschwende keinen Strom, und der Rechner zieht jetzt knapp 300W, wenn da nichts bei raus kommt. Ich schau mir das mal weiter an, aber so richtig viel scheint nicht bei rum zu kommen.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Die WU's werden schon akzeptiert, aber es gibt nicht so viele Punkte.
Hier dein Link zu Kakaostats: KakaoStats
Dort sieht man schön es werden manchmal nur kleine WU's fertig.
So eine WU dauert schon mal eine paar Stunden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ok, dann verstehe ich das.  Das passt so, die 24.000er WU war so ein 8h Ding..... und eine andere riesen große, an der von von 16:20 bis 20:00 gerechnet wurde, brach ab. Oder sollte ich einen anderen Treiber nehmen? Aktuell ist es für die GTX 970 ein 355.82 installiert. Außerdem sehe ich gerade, dass die Punkte erst sehr viel später verteilt werden. Ok, dann lass ich ihn falten, was das Zeug hält...


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wegen Grafiktreiberempfehlung guckst du mal bitte hier unter Punkt 8: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...anleitung-einrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html


----------



## XeT (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ok, dann verstehe ich das.  Das passt so, die 24.000er WU war so ein 8h Ding..... und eine andere riesen große, an der von von 16:20 bis 20:00 gerechnet wurde, brach ab. Oder sollte ich einen anderen Treiber nehmen? Aktuell ist es für die GTX 970 ein 355.82 installiert. Außerdem sehe ich gerade, dass die Punkte erst sehr viel später verteilt werden. Ok, dann lass ich ihn falten, was das Zeug hält...



interessierterUser's contributions to Folding@home
hier werden alle 00:20Uhr + jede Stunden deine Punkte aktualisiert. Wenn du 6:21 eine Hochgeladen hast dauert es eine Stunde bis sie sichtbar sind 

interessierterUser - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Hier werden die Punkte im Ranking gelistet. alle 01:00Uhr + 3h Stunden werden die Punkte aktualisiert.
Der Falttag beginnt aus Zeitverschiebung immer 07:00Uhr.

Bis du 10 WUs fertig hast gibt es nur die Basecredits. Den Bonus für schnelles Falten gibt es ab der 11Wu.
Im FAH-Control werden dir diese Punkte genau angezeigt.
Grundsätzlich gilt aber. Je länger eine WU läuft um so mehr Basecredit und Punkte bekommst du. So kann eine WU 27.000 Punkte bringen eine andere aber 180.000

bei der 970 solltest du 300.000 in 24h schaffen. Wenn dir Strom/Punkte (Leistung) wichtig ist, solltest du nach den 10 WUs die CPU abschalten. CPU's falten derzeit punkte/Strom sehr schlecht. Deine GPU faltet 6mal effizienter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Guter Tipp XeT, aber Stromkosten interessieren mich nicht wirklich und die Grafikkarte hat ihre 95-98% Auslastung, mehr geht eh nicht. Für den Krebs, oder besser gegen ihn, falte ich gerne, mit allem was hier rumsteht. Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit, um alles zu optimieren. Langsam und Rechner für Rechner. 

Mit jeder WU gibt es ein neues Thema unter der Projekt Beschreibung, welches ich interessiert durchlese und kurz anrecherchiere. Die meisten Themen kenne ich oberflächlich. 35 Jahre Lesen von Spektrum der Wissenschaft hinterlassen Spuren. 

Ich falte z.B. gerade dieses Molekühl aus Algen mit sehr interessanten Anwendungen:
http://www.aphios.com/images/Images/Products/Bryostatin-1_Bryostatin-1-Structure.jpg

Und wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, waren meine ersten beiden WU noch unter dem PCGH Usernamen gefaltet und seit ich meinen eigenen Usernamen habe, sind es jetzt genau 10 WUs und insgesdamt 100.000 Punkte, dann sollten jetzt so langsam die Bonuspunkte kommen. Mir sind Gummipunkte und virtuelle Kekse egal, aber das Team darf ruhig auf den höchsten Platz kommen, damit Bumblebee seine Einladung und Reise nach Stamford bekommt. 
KakaoStats


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hallo Susanne,

Du hast die 10-WU-Wall nun übersprungen und wirst binnen 24h mit Deiner 970GTX mit Silence-Mod zwischen 250-320K PPDs erfalten. Positiv wirkt sich aus ein OC bei GPU und CPU. In der Regel bei der 970er problemlos möglich bis 1400-1450MHz. CPU-Takt so hoch wie geht. Ab 4.5GHz gibt es bei Deiner GPU kein CPU-Limit mehr. Beim WIn7 Prio Erhöhung und Zuweisung von 2 Threads für die CPU. 

Schön das Du nun durchstartest! *freu*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Takt steht bei 1467MHz und ich gehe nach jeder WU etwas höher 
Temperatur ist bei max. 65°C mit 1400-1450 U/min der neuen Lüfter, 
alles sehr gut, der Rechner macht sich....

CPU leider nur bis 4100MHz, das Ding wird mir sonst zu heiß, verdammter "Heizwell"
aber ich will keine Stunden-Rekorde brechen, die Stetigkeit macht es. Und 60°C
sind mir für 24/7 genug


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... das sind doch sehr gute Voraussetzungen, ein passiges Gesamtpaket! Zum OC: die verschiedenen WUs reagieren unterschiedlich auf OC. Einige lassen mehr, andere weniger zu. Daher nicht wundern, wenn plötzlich mal eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Typische Fehlermeldungen bei zu hohem OC findes Du im HowTO zum FAH-Client. Solltest Du keine Erklärung im HowTo finden, dann einfach in der Rumpelkammer anfragen.


----------



## Baker79 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So, mein Rechner darf jetzt vorerst auch schonmal anfangen, über Nacht die 10 WUs abzuarbeiten. Team PCGH versteht sich ja von selbst. 
Ich hau mich dann mal ins Bett und schau morgen früh mal nach.

Edith sagt: Falls ich nächste Woche doch nicht auf Montage muss, hab ich hier noch nen HP Proliant Server rumstehen, der auch schon ne Weile nicht an war.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... och, der Serververnascht die WU bestimmt auch ohne Dich, da bin ich sicher


----------



## Baker79 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Lölz, im Webcontrol wird aus meiner Strix R9 380X ne R9 M295X


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... das ist richtig. Hinweis: mach mal oben bei "i support reseach fighting "cancer" rein, dann geht es gezielt gegen den Krebs 

Nachdem gut 10% der WU abgearbeitet sind, sieht man die erreichbaren Points per day.


----------



## Baker79 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So, nachdem mein Baby jetzt seit knapp 2 Std am falten ist und ich rund 60 Grad Celsius auf den einzelnen Kernen und 58 Grad am Package habe, vertrau ich meiner  CoolAnswer mal und geh jetzt wirklich ins Bett. Um 0430 nervt der Wecker wieder.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... gute Nacht!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Mein Rechner steht bald wieder zur Verfügung. Hatte in letzter Zeit arge Treiberprobleme mit der 980Ti (Die F@H unmöglich machten) . Hoffe, dass ich sie rechtzeitig  noch in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... daran soll es nicht liegen:



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Maxwell 2*
> |
> *nVIDIA GTX 980 Ti*
> |
> ...


----------



## Tischi89 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

dann bin ich wohl auch mal wieder mit meinem Rechner (siehe Sig) dabei 

freu mich ein wenig


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... immerwieder gern! Schön das Du wieder mit dabei bist


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@brooker das Problem ist nicht F@H selbst sonder dass sich alle Treiber bei mir permanent mit TDR verabschieden. Ist ein bekanntes Problem, da es aber nur wenige betrifft scheint es Nvidia nicht zu interessieren.
Ich werde sie einfach in mein X79 System verfrachten, da funktioniert es nämlich.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... Mist. Was für ein BS nutzt Du? Was für einen Browser?


----------



## Pu244 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wie ist es, lohnt es sich da einen i3 4030U@1,9GHz und einen i7 3770@4,3GHz (hoffentlich) einzusetzen? Oder werden die CPUs eh von einer einzelnen GPU pulverisiert?


----------



## sft211 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

JA jeder sollte mitmachen den es kann auch jeden Treffen!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wie ist es, lohnt es sich da einen i3 4030U@1,9GHz und einen i7 3770@4,3GHz (hoffentlich) einzusetzen? Oder werden die CPUs eh von einer einzelnen GPU pulverisiert?



Natürlich - aus *Punkte*sicht - "lohnt" sich GPU-Falten mehr
Aber auch deine CPU's leisten einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Wissenschaft


----------



## Wolle2006 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hallo. Ich habe hier von auf der PCGH.Seite gelesen und nehme etwas Berechnungszeit von Seti@Home weg und werde mich hier beteiligen. Zum "Start" benutze ich die Chrome-Version und habe dieTeam-Nr. 70335 eingetragen. Los gehts.


----------



## cubanrice987 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Guten Morgen,

ich würde auch gern teilnehmen. Habe mir jetzt auf die Schnelle schon eine Menge darüber durchgelesen, habe aber wohl den Punkt Datenvolumen überlesen. Ich habe einen LTE Anschluss mit 30GB Datenvolumen. Kann sich jemand vorstellen wie viel Datenvolumen bei solch einer Aktion anfällt ? Ich würde einen i3 6100 incl. R9 380 4GB und einen Xeon E3 1231v3 incl. GTX 970, beide zu 100% zur Verfügung stellen wollen.


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2016)

*Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Das Internet wird immer nur am Anfang beim Herunterladen einer WU genutzt, sowie am Ende beim Hochladen der Ergebnisse der WU. Das sollte locker reichen, da es meistens nur ein paar MB sind.


----------



## BSlGuru (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Es gibt von Sony auch eine Android-App im Playstore, da kann man wenn man das Handy am Ladegerät hat, der Akku bei 100% steht und im WLAN verbunden ist über die Nacht auch WU's berechnen. Habs draufgemacht und auch bei Chrome läuft hier auf Arbeit am Notebook jetzt nebenbei die Berechnung.


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich würde auch gern teilnehmen. Habe mir jetzt auf die Schnelle schon eine Menge darüber durchgelesen, habe aber wohl den Punkt Datenvolumen überlesen. Ich habe einen LTE Anschluss mit 30GB Datenvolumen. Kann sich jemand vorstellen wie viel Datenvolumen bei solch einer Aktion anfällt ? Ich würde einen i3 6100 incl. R9 380 4GB und einen Xeon E3 1231v3 incl. GTX 970, beide zu 100% zur Verfügung stellen wollen.



Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, werde nochmal nach gucken wenn ich zuhause bin aber im schnitt so 2,5mb pro Stunde und gpu müsste passen. Werden ich aber heute mal auswerten,denn es ist nicht unwichtig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Kleine Randfrage:
Stellen wir eigentlich unser Clienten nicht explizit drauf ein Krebs-Projekte zu falten?


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kleine Randfrage:
> Stellen wir eigentlich unser Clienten nicht explizit drauf ein Krebs-Projekte zu falten?


Ab spätestens Donnerstag ja. Ich habs schon mal so laufen da ich noch etwas oc etc testen möchte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



XeT schrieb:


> Ab spätestens Donnerstag ja. Ich habs schon mal so laufen da ich noch etwas oc etc testen möchte


Ich frage weil nirgends das explizite umstellen im V7 auf Krebs erwähnt wird.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... meine Damen und Herren aufgewacht, in drei Tagen wir großes hier vollbracht!  ... ran an die Tasten, Software in 5 Minuten einrichten und dabei sein "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs"


----------



## alexk94 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hallo zusammen,
ich finde, dass sowas mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen sollte, da man etwas für die Gesundheit aller Menschen tut. Ich bin dabei, mit Intel i5-4570 und einer 380 mit 4gb. Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich die Verbindung zum Internet verliere? Ich gehe über Hotplots ins Netz und nach ca. 2 h der Nichtnutzung werde ich ausgeloggt. Kann das Probleme machen?


----------



## XeT (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Brauchst nach Abschluss der WU Internet da diese dann auf den Server geladen wird. In der Zeit dazwischen ist es egal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



alexk94 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich finde, dass sowas mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen sollte, da man etwas für die Gesundheit aller Menschen tut. Ich bin dabei, mit Intel i5-4570 und einer 380 mit 4gb. Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich die Verbindung zum Internet verliere? Ich gehe über Hotplots ins Netz und nach ca. 2 h der Nichtnutzung werde ich ausgeloggt. Kann das Probleme machen?


Richtig, darum muss hier ab und zu darauf hingewiesen werden.


----------



## alexk94 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Danke für die Infos. Habe festgestellt, das ein Durchlauf, je nach Folding Power 15 min bis ca.25 min dauert. Damit wäre das Problem gelöst, da genug Verkehr in der Leitung herrscht, um das ausloggen zu verhindern. Noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Baker79 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So, ich arbeite grad an Wu 6 und/oder 7. Die dürften morgen früh fertig sein. Wenn ich nachher ins Bett geh, stell ich FoH wieder auf "Full" und lass mein Baby durchfalten.


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... meine Damen und Herren aufgewacht, in zwei Tagen wir Großes hier vollbracht! ... ran an die Tasten, Software in 5 Minuten einrichten und dabei sein "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So Mädels ^^

Ich werde morgen früh vor der Schicht noch schnell die neuen gesleevten Kabel verlegen und hoffen das Ich fertig werde, sonst habe ich nach der Spätschicht noch Stress die Kiste bis 0 Uhr fitt zu machen ...
Laufen wird der NaCL-Client auf niedriger Prio und der F@H-Client mit GTX960 auf 108% PowerTarget und der GTX 980Ti auf 55% Power Target ... Höher kann ich es nicht stellen, sonst werden meine Chinchillas wahnsinnig bei dem gefiepe ^^ Die hören es ja bald 5 mal so laut wie wir Menschen ... 
Bin mal gespannt ob das auch so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle ^^


----------



## Artas (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Bin dieses Mal auch dabei
Hab mir vorher aus Restbeständen einen Falt-PC gebaut. Der i5 2300 gepaart mit einer gt 630 384core macht ca. 15.000 Punkte am Tag. Lohnt es sich eigentlich eine alte gtx 260 216 einzubauen? Die müsste eigentlich schneller als die gt 630 sein, aber lohnt sich der höhere  Verbrauch im Vergleich zur Mehrleistung? Achja Netzteil ist ein Arctic Fusion 550-EU mit 80% Zertifikat.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@Artas: die GTX 260 wird leider nicht mehr mit WUs versorgt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hab da noch mal zwei Fragen:

1. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich an zwei verschiedenen Rechnern gleichzeitig mit ein und der selben ID falte?
Bekommen die dann jeweils eine eigene WU, rechnen die an einer WU zusammen oder wie läuft das ab?

2. Lohnt sich auch das separate Falten per iGPU (Intel), bzw. ist es überhaupt möglich?


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

zu 1.: jeder Rechner, Client bekommt eine eigene WU.

zu 2.: aktuell funktioniert das leider nicht. Es geht wenn nur bei AMD. Die Ausbeute ist meistens zu gering.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wann geht denn die Aktion morgen los? 00:00 MEZ oder 00:00 Stamford?

Und ich muss mal wieder zu den Einstellungen nach fragen. Zum Teil faltete es mit 1550MHz der GTX 970 sehr schnell,
dann hing es und es rechnete nur bis 1500 MHz, jetzt scheint er nur mit 1450MHz falten zu wollen. sehr merkwürdig.
Und die Punkteverteilung ist auch reichlich willkürlich, dass schwankt von 140- 350.000 Gummipunkten täglich. Und
WUs, an denen ich 15h für 80.000 Punkte rechnen sollen, bringen das Team auch nicht voran. 

Egal, irgendwer wird die Ergebnisse sinnvoll nutzen, darauf kommt es an....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Der Boost der Grafikkarte hängt von der aktuellen WorkUnit ab, welche gerade rechnet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Der Boost der Grafikkarte hängt von der aktuellen WorkUnit ab, welche gerade rechnet.


Es geht um die Rechengeschwindigkeit. Meine Karte ist gut gekühlt, die bleibt bei 60"C, aber mir fiel auf, dass sie bei einigen WUs sehr langsam rechnet, trotz hoher Frequenz. Stelle ich dann manuell den Takt runter, steigt die Geschwindigkeit des prozentualen Fortschritts höher. Darum lasse ich die Karte jetzt bei moderaten 1450 MHz....


----------



## cubanrice987 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Guten Abend,

Rechner laufen beide seid gestern Abend 19:00. Seltsamerweise sind beide zu Anfang einmal abgeschmiert, neu gestartet laufen nun seitdem aber Minimum 24 Stunden fehlerfrei...
Noch mal zu den WUs, die Rechner brauchen manchmal fast 3 Std und haben zusammen jetzt in 24 Stunden 22 WUs und  knapp 265.000 Punkte gemacht, ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig ?

Edit: Signatur fehlt, Core i3 6100 + R9 380 und Xeon 1231v3 + GTX 970


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... und das Powerlimit kann auch eingreifen. Speziell bei 0x21er WUs kann es da zu Taktsenkungen kommen. Wie sehen Deine Einstellungen konkret aus?


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hallo cubanrice987, schön das Du mit dabei bist  Zu Deinen Fragen: das WUs 3 Stunden dauern ist keine Seltenheit und hängt mit der Anzahl der gefalteten Atome zusammen. Es gibt auch WU an denen über 15 Stunden gefaltet wird. Das hängt aber auch stark von der Hardware ab. 

Zu Deiner Hardware und der Ausbeute: Bitte lass Dich von dem jetzigem Ergebnis nicht beunruhigen. Du hast erst ab der 10. fertigen WU den Bonus. Lass es weiter laufen und Du wirst morgen deutlich mehr Punkte erfaltet haben. Laufen die GPUs im Standardtakt, oder hast Du OC betrieben? Wenn ja wie hoch. 

Zu den CPUs: den i3 würde ich per NaCl-Client falten lassen und den Xeon ausgenommen von zwei Threads als Unterstützung für die 970 GTX per FAH-Client. Damit holst Du dann alles an PPDs raus.


----------



## cubanrice987 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Also, die GPUs laufen auf den Standard OC Einstellungen der Hersteller, dabei soll(te) es auch möglichst bleiben (Energieeffizienz, Lärm etc.).

Zu den Threads:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der CPU Worker ist Pausiert, der Prozessor hat nun kaum noch etwas zu tun, in diesem Fall würde ich es nicht für Sinnvoll halten der GPU 6 Threads für die GPU Berechnung zu reservieren. Variiert das von Berechnung zu Berechnung ?

Welchen Vorteil hat der NaCl-Client im Gegensatz zum FAH-Client beim i3 ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehme an, die kleinen Einbrüche bei der GPU sind darauf zurückzuführen, das die GPU auf die CPU warten musste? Ansonsten wird der ja ganz gut ausgelastet, 100% macht die 970 nie, immer so 95%.

Edit: Wie veranstaltet man das überhaupt das Windows 10 die Priorität und die Thread Zugehörigkeit speichert, wenn ich ihm sage was er da machen soll schmeißt er das nach kurzer Zeit wieder übern Haufen


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... 6 Threads sind für CPU-WUs ok und ausreichend. Die GPU benötigt max. 2 zur Unterstützung. Das variiert je nach WU-Typ. Der NaCl-Client hat den Vorteil, dass er schnell und unabhängig von der Faltgeschwindigkeit arbeitet und somit für "schwächere" CPU, sprich langsam oder mit weniger als 4 zur Verfügung stehenden Threads arbeiten kann.

Die Auslastung der 970er ist so ok. Diese variiert aber auch je nach WU-Typ. Dauerhafte Prio-Setzen bei Win10 ist bisher noch nicht gelungen und soweit wie an mich rangetragen worden ist, auch nicht notwendig. Da hat das "doofe" Windows wohl eine ganz gute Lösung in sich


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, in 2 1/2h wird hier großes vollbracht! "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" steht kurz vor dem offiziellen Start!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Apropos, wir haben gerade richtig viel Windstrom, also keine Hemmungen, 
der muss verbraucht werden, lasst die Rechner brummen!
https://www.eex-transparency.com/

GLEICH GEHTS LOS!


----------



## cubanrice987 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Xeon: Zugehörigkeit Festgelegt
i3: Wird dann morgen auf NaCl-Client umgestellt, der soll angefangene WUs gefälligst zu Ende machen und die auf der GPU brauch noch 3 Stunden, so lange warte ich nicht. Lasse ihn nun weiter machen und beende die Arbeit morgen.

Zu der Sony Android Geschichte:

habe es auf dem Z3 Compact und dem Z3 Compact Tablet installiert. Lassen sich nicht dazu bewegen mit 50% Akku zu folden. Konnte es natürlich wieder nicht abwarten bis es los geht und hab dann aus Langeweile mal was probiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es läuft auf meinem CyanogenMod Experimentier-FirePhone Problemlos !!!  Hatte eigentlich mit der anzeige gerechnet das kein Xperia erkannt wurde. 
Auf den 3 Geräten wird es jetzt jedenfalls 365 Tage im Jahr laufen. 
Danke PCGH das ihr mich auf diese Möglichkeit hingewiesen habt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wieso gehen bei anderen Teams zur PCGH-Faltwoche auch die Leistungen hoch? 
Um das EVGA-Team abzuhängen, sollten einfach mal alle Mitgieder ihren Rechner
anschmeißen. Und wenn es nur Nachts ist und für eine Woche: 

DIE KRIEGEN WIR! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zielmarke:
folding@evga - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Machen vermutlich auch ne Gegen-Krebs-Aktion. 


@cubanrice987:
Auf "Finish" klicken beim I3 nicht vergessen, sonst holt er sich wieder ne neue WU.


----------



## cubanrice987 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @cubanrice987:
> Auf "Finish" klicken beim I3 nicht vergessen, sonst holt er sich wieder ne neue WU.



Das soll er die Nacht über auch, Finish kommt dann wenn ich morgen Feierabend habe, sonst verschenke ich heute Nacht wertvolle Rechenpower !!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Warum sinken die Punkte eigentlich weiter, obwohl man eine Datei bereits sendet?
Hatte gerade eine 0x21 fertig, die beim Status die ganze Zeit auf "send" hing, aber weiterhin Punkte verlor...


----------



## XeT (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

DU "verlierst" solange punkte bis sie weg ist. erst mit fertigen upload ist sie für Standfort fertig


----------



## beastyboy79 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So hab mich auch gerade eingeklinkt.
Danke für die Einladung an brooker. 

Ob die Kiste jetzt nach Extraterestrischem Leben sucht, Gammablitze aufspürt oder Sterne kartografiert ist ja für ne Woche mal irrelevant. Da geb ich doch lieber ein bisschen Strom gegen Krebs. Die ersten zehn WU´s hätt ich ja mal fertig haben können, bin gestern abend leider drüber weg gekommen. Der PPD-Wert sieht zumindest im Client gut aus. Mal gucken was morgen die Stats sagen.

Ich geh jetzt eine rauchen... ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

*SUPER* - danke schon mal / nochmals an alle Teilnehmer

Ihr tut was echt Wichtiges


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hallo BeastyBoy79, schön das du mit dabei bist!  

... damit das hier keine "ill comunication" wird, mach ich es mal direkt, denn es soll ja keine "licence to ill" werden. Zur Not schauen wird dann noch in "Paul’s Boutique" vorbei und dann heisst es "Check your head" bevor wir zum Abschluss "hello nasty" rufen 

Bitte passe die Anzahl der CPU-Threads auf 6 an. Die 970er benötigt zur optimalen Performance 2 frei Threads - dann wird ordentlich gefaltet


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... und läuft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den NaCL-Client kann ich leider nicht mit benutzen ... Da läuft bei mir gar nicht mehr und die GTX980Ti ist nur noch zu 50% ausgelastet ... Selbst bei niedrigster Prozess-Prio ... Also falten die Karten alleine ... CPU Last ca. 50 - 60% 
Achja ... Die Karten sind beim Client vertauscht ... die GTX960 iss eigentlich die GTX980Ti und die Ti die 960 ... also nicht wundern wegen den Zeiten


----------



## voodoman (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Habe auch zwei zusätzliche Rechenknechte (i3-4160 und i7-860+hd7870) zum falten verdonnert.  Der Zockerknecht zu Hause (i7-4790K+GTX980) heizt auch schön die Bude.  

Im Winter kann man ja bei geöffneten Fenster ganz beruhigt seinen Beitrag zur Klimaerwärmung leisten.


----------



## cubanrice987 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So, läuft bis jetzt alles relativ gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischenfazit: NaCl-Client will auf´m Sandy nicht mit GPU falten, also soll ich wahrscheinlich FAH-Client für GPU laufen lassen, den CPU Teil auslaufen lassen und NaCl-Client für die CPU, richtig ? Soll ich dann auch CPU Cores zuweisen oder in dem Fall einfach laufen lassen ?
Xeon macht was er will, gestern Abend dem CPU Worker Core 0 und 1 weggenommen, heute morgen waren alle 8 bschäftigt, daraufhin sofort 6 und 7 weggenommen, jetzt komm ich nach Hause, wieder alle beschäftigt. Morgen früh greift mich dann die Kaffeemaschine an, Skynet lässt grüßen


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Der NaCl-Client folde nicht mit der *GPU* nur mit der *CPU*!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Der NaCl läuft nur mit der CPU > ich würde mir auch ne GPU-Unterstützung wünschen.
NaCl und GPU würde ich nicht machen > meistens wird die GPU ausgebremst.
Entweder nur GPU oder GPU und die CPU auch mit dem V7 mit entsprechend reduzierter Threadszahl.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, war das bei dir wo der Xeon nur NaCl falten soll weil die 260 keine WUs mehr bekommt?
Wen ja, beim NaCl kann man die Threadzahl nicht heruntersetzten.


----------



## cubanrice987 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



brooker schrieb:


> Zu den CPUs: den i3 würde ich per NaCl-Client falten lassen und den Xeon ausgenommen von zwei Threads als Unterstützung für die 970 GTX per FAH-Client. Damit holst Du dann alles an PPDs raus.



So war die Ansage, daraufhin habe ich ja dem vom Xeon die 2 Threads vom ersten Core weggenommen, das zieht er auch so ne ganze Zeit durch, aber wenn ich weggehe und nach Stunden wieder nachsehe sind plötzlich wieder alle Cores aktiviert. 
Wie ich das nun genau beim i3 handhaben soll habe ich aber nicht ganz verstanden. Der NaCl-Client ist besser für kleine CPUs mit wenig Threads ausgelegt, foldet aber nicht mit GPU, das hab ich nun mitbekommen. Aber GPU ganz weglassen ist doch auch irgendwie doof oder ? Also müssten dann doch beide Clients laufen?!

Edit: Beim Sandy funktioniert das mit dem Cores wegnehmen, der setzt sie nicht zurück, die anderen beiden setzen das zurück, Win 10 aufm Sandy und Win 10 Pro auf den anderen beiden, vielleicht hat das damit was zu tun ?


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Du kannst ja auch nur mit der GPU folden.


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

AMD-GPUs brauchen nicht so viel CPU-Unterstützung. Du könntest also den i3 NaCl falten lassen, aber die Priorität des GPU-Core erhöhen oder NaCl auf "mittel" stellen.


----------



## cubanrice987 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Mal kurz zum Android Programm von Sony:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Programm läuft jetzt seid 18Stunden problemlos auf dem FirePhone, merkwürdigerweise habe ich es auf den Sonys noch nicht ans laufen bekommen. Dort zeigt es seid Ewigkeiten Verbinden an und nichts passiert...

Edit: Handy handwarm, Prozessor zu 90% ausgelastet, taktet auf allen 4 Kernen mit 1,6Ghz statt 2,15 Max


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, hier wird Großes gerad vollbracht: die Faltaktion ist bereits im vollen Gange, Unterstützer sind nach wie vor herzlich willkommen!Hier gehts zur Anleitung und hier zu den Helfern.

*Macht mit bei der PCGH-Faltaktion "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" 2016​*


----------



## Schnuffi95 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Bin auch eurem Team beigetreten und lass meinen Compi fleißig rechnen.

Irgendwie vermisse ich auf eurer aktuellen Startseite einen Hinweis auf die Faltwoche. Wäre es zu aufdringlich, wenn man für diese eine Woche das Thema einigermaßen auffallend auf der Startseite platziert? (Oder übersehe ich da was?)


----------



## beastyboy79 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



brooker schrieb:


> Hallo BeastyBoy79, schön das du mit dabei bist!
> 
> ... damit das hier keine "ill comunication" wird, mach ich es mal direkt, denn es soll ja keine "licence to ill" werden. Zur Not schauen wird dann noch in "Paul’s Boutique" vorbei und dann heisst es "Check your head" bevor wir zum Abschluss "hello nasty" rufen
> 
> Bitte passe die Anzahl der CPU-Threads auf 6 an. Die 970er benötigt zur optimalen Performance 2 frei Threads - dann wird ordentlich gefaltet



so habs jetzt angepasst. Kann man die Faltaction auch mal kurz unterbrechen? Ich hab hier son Klotz auf dem Schreibtisch liegen, der möchte sich gern mit meiner GTX verheiraten und möchte nicht noch sieben Tage warten. 
Will ja keine "sabotage" am Projekt betreiben, nur kurz ne Stunde ausklinken, basteln und wieder dranhängen. Wenn der Client pausiert, das hatte ich gestern, nimmt das Programm nicht einfach die Arbeit wieder auf. 
Die angefangene WU war für die Katz.  Hilfe, Morpheus schreit nach Mama. 

Achso btw.: In Pauls Boutique willst Du nicht vorbeischauen, glaub mir sieht aus als hätt da der Leibhaftige drinnen gewütet .  Da kannst Du getrost hello nasty boy reinrufen, Du wirst gehört werden und kriegst dann eine halbe Stunde mindestens ne Klinke ans Bein gelabert, und Guantanamo lässt grüßen wenn Du die Befragung überstehst, da hast Du dann Deine ill communication... hahahahaha. 

Grüße


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Kann man die Faltaction auch mal kurz unterbrechen? Ich hab hier son Klotz auf dem Schreibtisch liegen, der möchte sich gern mit meiner GTX verheiraten und möchte nicht noch sieben Tage warten.
> Will ja keine "sabotage" am Projekt betreiben, nur kurz ne Stunde ausklinken, basteln und wieder dranhängen. Wenn der Client pausiert, das hatte ich gestern, nimmt das Programm nicht einfach die Arbeit wieder auf.
> Die angefangene WU war für die Katz.  Hilfe, Morpheus schreit nach Mama



Selbstverständlich kannst du das ... Fährst du den Rechner wieder hoch und startest den F@H-Client, rechner er da weiter wo er aufgehört hat ... Es gibt nur ein wenig Punkteabzug ... Sowas kann man verschmerzen 

EDIT: Wenn ich Bock auf zocken hätte, würde ich die 980Ti auch pausieren ( die gtx960 rechnet zwar 24/7/365, aber das fällt kaum ins Gewicht )


----------



## Ion (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich hab den Startschuss zwar verpasst, rechne aber nun auch offiziell mit.
Ich hab mich für den Team Acc von PCGH eingetragen, mit dem Passkey in der Anleitung.

Hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## stoic-x (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich bin auch wieder von der Partie. Sorry dass ich so lange nix mehr gefaltet habe, hatte aber geringfügige finanzielle Komplikationen und wusste nicht ob ich mir extra Stromkosten leisten konnte. Aber das ist jetzt vorbei und jetzt ich stell die Zimmerheizung mal ab


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Bin jetzt auch dabei.
Habe gelesen, man soll die GPU alleine falten lassen.
Ist das korrekt so?


----------



## Kashura (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch dabei.
> Habe gelesen, man soll die GPU alleine falten lassen.
> Ist das korrekt so?



Ja bringt einfach mehr so. Mit welchem System faltest du denn?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Kashura schrieb:


> Ja bringt einfach mehr so. Mit welchem System faltest du denn?



Ich entschuldige mich schon im Voraus, dass ich hier kurz "Advocatus Diaboli" spiele...

Ja, reines GPU-Falten bringt mehr *Punkte* als CPU (die möglicherweise die GPU ausbremst) plus GPU
Je nach System macht es aber trotzdem Sinn; denn die *W*ork*U*nits von CPU und GPU sind ja nicht die selben
Wenn also alle nur noch auf GPU falten werden gewisse Projekte "abgewürgt"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn also alle nur noch auf GPU falten werden gewisse Projekte "abgewürgt"


Was aber auch mal nicht schlecht wäre > dann gäbe es zwangsweise mal endlich mehr Punkte für SMP, da sie mit mehr SMP-Punkten Gegensteuer geben würden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich schon im Voraus, dass ich hier kurz "Advocatus Diaboli" spiele...
> 
> Ja, reines GPU-Falten bringt mehr *Punkte* als CPU (die möglicherweise die GPU ausbremst) plus GPU
> Je nach System macht es aber trotzdem Sinn; denn die *W*ork*U*nits von CPU und GPU sind ja nicht die selben
> Wenn also alle nur noch auf GPU falten werden gewisse Projekte "abgewürgt"


Wen interessieren die Punkte? Ich schaue auch auf die Anzahl der vollendeten WUs, denn jede WU bringt Erkenntnis. Eine kleine WU muss nicht unwichtiger als eine große WU sein.


----------



## Kashura (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wen interessieren die Punkte? Ich schaue auch auf die Anzahl der vollendeten WUs, denn jede WU bringt Erkenntnis. Eine kleine WU muss nicht unwichtiger als eine große WU sein.



NACL Falten auf der Arbeit


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wen interessieren die Punkte? Ich schaue auch auf die Anzahl der vollendeten WUs, denn jede WU bringt Erkenntnis. Eine kleine WU muss nicht unwichtiger als eine große WU sein.



Danke für die "Argument-Verstärkung"


----------



## wolf7 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

so aufgrund des Projektes fange ich zumindest bis Ende Februar auch mal wieder an, zu falten... Hatte ja aufgehört, weil in kurzer Zeit zu viele GPUs bei mir gestorben sind. Aber was solls, jetzt muss meine Faltjungfrau GTX980 da auch mal durch. Mal gucken, wie sie sich so schlägt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Kashura schrieb:


> NACL Falten auf der Arbeit


War auch mein Plan für heute, aber die Seite ist GEBLOCKT 

Das macht meinen Antrag, unsere Firmenrechnerkapazität für das 
Projekt zu nutzen wieder unwahrscheinlicher. Mist verdammter....


----------



## Kashura (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> War auch mein Plan für heute, aber die Seite ist GEBLOCKT
> 
> Das macht meinen Antrag, unsere Firmenrechnerkapazität für das
> Projekt zu nutzen wieder unwahrscheinlicher. Mist verdammter....



wie seltsam sowas zu blocken 

bei mir werkelt jetzt ein i5 4590 alle 15 Minuten ne WU durch  ich könnte theoretisch meine Leute auch alle zum Falten verdonnern, aber die haben mit normaler Arbeit schon so ihre Herausforderungen xD


----------



## Ion (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wie sehe ich da denn jetzt irgendwelche Fortschritte?
Im "Web Control" sehe ich zumindest was gerade abgeht. Mein Rechner rattert vor sich hin.

Mir fehlt aber das "du bist gerade hier und machst genau das"-Gefühl, versteht ihr was ich meine?


----------



## Kashura (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Ion schrieb:


> Wie sehe ich da denn jetzt irgendwelche Fortschritte?
> Im "Web Control" sehe ich zumindest was gerade abgeht. Mein Rechner rattert vor sich hin.
> 
> Mir fehlt aber das "du bist gerade hier und machst genau das"-Gefühl, versteht ihr was ich meine?



Rechtsklick auf das F@H Symbol unten in der Leiste und dann Advanced Control auswählen. Da werden noch etwas andere Sachen angezeigt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



Ion schrieb:


> Wie sehe ich da denn jetzt irgendwelche Fortschritte?
> Im "Web Control" sehe ich zumindest was gerade abgeht. Mein Rechner rattert vor sich hin.
> 
> Mir fehlt aber das "du bist gerade hier und machst genau das"-Gefühl, versteht ihr was ich meine?


Also, schau Dir die angehängte Grafik an, so Du den Client nutzt. Du sieht zu beiden Rechnenwerken, CPU und GPU einen Fortschrittsbalken, die Zeit, die es voraussichtlich noch falten wird und die Punkteausschüttung. Du kannst nun jeweils den Fortschrittsbalken der CPU oder der GPU anklicken und Dir die Details anschauen. In der Regel bekommt man auch eine Projektbeschreibung, die ist im verlinkten Beispiel leider ungefühlt. Dort steht in der Regel eine grobe Beschreibung, die aber ausreicht, um bei Interesse genauer zu recherchieren.

 Ich "faltete" z.B. neulich dieses Molekül, dazu und zu seinen Derivaten finden sich einige Medikamente in klinischen Tests: http://www.aphios.com/images/Images/Products/Bryostatin-1_Bryostatin-1-Structure.jpg

Übrigens, es rappelt im Karton, aber mehr User würden es noch mehr rappeln lassen.
Team Users Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
*=> Lieber unbekannter Leser, bitte MITFALTEN*


----------



## XeT (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So Rausch ist vorbei. Es wird wieder voll gefalltet. wenn du den FAH Control nutzt kannst du dir jeden 1% im lock sehen. Dann kannst du dir über den Viewer noch das CPU-Eiweiß angucken. Lauter Kügelchen die sich bewegen und drehen aber nicht das zoomen und mit der linken maustasten drehen vergessen


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

*Folding @ Home 2016: Faltwoche zum Weltkrebstag beginnt mit Rekord*


----------



## JeansOn (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wenn eine Seite GEBLOCKT ist, dann sagt das erstmal nur aus, daß diese Seite nicht zugelassen ist. Man soll sich auf der Arbeit ja nicht seinen "Mercedes" konfigurieren. 
Bei uns ist das Blocken bei der IT auch der neueste Hit. Sogar für die Arbeit notwendige Adressen werden geblockt.
Ich stelle dann auch einen Antrag per "Ticket" mit entsprechender Begründung. Ginge auch anders, ist aber am einfachsten.

*Grundsatz:* Keine Firma kann sich Schwachstellen in ihrem Firmennetz leisten. 

Warum, das liegt auf der Hand, wenn man Kenntnis davon hat, daß es nicht nur eine Firma gibt, die Pleite gegangen ist, weil sie die IT zu "locker" gesehen hat. Ich rate deshalb nicht dazu, einen Firmenfalter einzurichten. Als Chef würde ich das auch niemals genehmigen. Gibt man das eine zu, dann weiß man doch nie, was noch nachkommt. Es muß verhindert werden, daß im Firmennetz zu "locker" gehandelt wird. 

*Außerdem:* Wer mehr Strom entnimmt, als nötig, *begeht Diebstahl*. Je nach Stimmung im Betrieb, reicht dann schon das Laden eines Handys aus. 
KÃ¼ndigung - Handy aufgeladen - wegen "Stromklaus" entlassen - Karriere - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Wenn einen von Euch sowas erwischt, der faltet hier erstmal nichts mehr. Der ist gefrustet und für eine Weile verloren, gute Tat hin oder her.


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... Firmen für das Falten zu gewinnen funktioniert meist nur in kleinen oder mittelständischen Unternehmen, sofern der Inhaber dafür offen ist und es einen Vertrauten bei der IT gibt. In großen Firmen ist es u.a. aus Sicherheitsgründen leider nicht möglich. 

Sonst hätte ich hier schon einige Kandidaten am Start


----------



## XeT (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Eigentlich muss man gucken wieviel stromkosten die Firma hat und ob man nicht leicht in das Firmen-Stromverschwendungs-Gesetz von Deutschland rutschen kann. Denn Deutschland unterstützt hier jeden der Stromverschwendet und einen Betrieb hat. Als privater ist man eh gearscht.


----------



## cubanrice987 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Darf ich meinen Chef verklagen weil er meinen Hotspot nutzt wenn mein Auto vorm Büro steht und das Internet im Büro mal wieder ausgefallen ist, wegen Datenvolumenklau oder so? Wenn ich ihm das Passwort gegeben hab wohl nicht, Eigenverschulden. Nee, Spass beiseite, kleine Firmen haben machmal Vorteile, ist so...

An Brooker, vielen Dank nochmal für dein Engagement und die Hilfe, Rechner laufen alle immer noch, auch der Skylake i3, scheint mit dem NaCl Clienten wesentlich besser klar zu kommen. 
Und das muss ich auch noch loswerden, positiv überrascht bin ich von meiner "Leihschlampe", das Bios auf der Grafikkarte habe ich bearbeitet, ca. 50Mhz mehr Chiptakt bei gleichzeitig 30 Watt weniger Verbrauch und ne Ecke weniger Lärm durch Undervolting ist nach 2 Stunden Valley und 3 Tagen Falten ohne Absturz wohl als stabil anzusehen !!!


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... gern geschehen und nochmals danke, dass Du dabei bist!


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich falt dann mal für heute Nacht mit. Danke Brooker für die PN


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



cubanrice987 schrieb:


> 3 Tagen Falten ohne Absturz wohl als stabil anzusehen !!!


Ich will dich ja nicht beunruhigen, aber ich wäre noch vorsichtig sie als stabil zu bezeichnen:
Nicht jede WU läuft mit dem gleichen Takt stabil und hast du wirklich schon alle "kritischen" WU's gehabt?

Ich habe es schon deutlich mehr als nur einmal erlebt das ne Karte erst nach 5 Tagen abgeschmiert ist, weil ich das Pech hatte das die kritischen WUs ein paar Tage lang nicht an meine Karten verteilt wurden.


----------



## Lubi7 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Gibt es eine immer wieder aktualieaierte Liste von PC Hardware, also CPUs und GPUs wo steht, welche am effektivsten arbeitet? Also die meisten ppd pro Watt liefert?


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... wir haben da eine Übersicht, jedoch nur für die budget und midrange Karten. Grundsätzlich ist von der Sache derzeit ganz einfach. NVidia-GPUs liefern generell das besten Watt/PPD-Verhältnis. Am besten schneiden TitanX oder 980Ti mit lowVoltage ab. Warum fragst Du?


----------



## XeT (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Wenn ich mal zeit habe kann ich gerne noch r9 nano 980(ti) test


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Für alle die gerne Statistiken haben:

Auf meiner Webseite zum Event hab ich links unten die erfalteten Punkte vom Event eingetragen
Gamer folden gegen Krebs

Zum Vergleich was inzwischen so passiert ist (wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab):

*7,196,376,470* Punkte zum Start vom Event 2015

*12,016,240,545* Punkte zum Start vom Event 2016

Erfaltete Teampunkte des Events von 2015:  114,488,270   24h avg. 16,355,467 
2016 kommt dann wenn die Woche um ist 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## cubanrice987 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja nicht beunruhigen, aber ich wäre noch vorsichtig sie als stabil zu bezeichnen



OK, wir haben ja noch ein Paar Tage vor uns, aber sonst bin ich, abgesehen davon das sich der Skylake bei einigen WUs mit dem FAH Clienten unerklärlicherweise aufhängt, äußerst zufrieden.



brooker schrieb:


> Am besten schneiden TitanX oder 980Ti mit lowVoltage ab.



Das hätte ich nicht erwartet, ich hätte pauschal auf die GTX 980 getippt. Würde mich aber ebenfalls interessieren. Gern auch was CPUs und Chipsätze angeht, aber bitte nicht unbedingt so 4000€ Prozessoren ala E5-2687W ES oder so, die übersteigen mein Budget  Villeicht gibts ja was auf 1150/1151 Basis 


Edit: Habe den Beitrag gefunden !!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...pfehlung-fuer-oekonomisches-folding-home.html


----------



## J4ckH19h (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Huhu... hab mich immer gefragt was die Leute wohl für Proteine falten... jetzt weiss ich es und mache auch mit!  
Hab mich extra im Team eingetragen


----------



## Lubi7 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



brooker schrieb:


> ... wir haben da eine Übersicht, jedoch nur für die budget und midrange Karten. Grundsätzlich ist von der Sache derzeit ganz einfach. NVidia-GPUs liefern generell das besten Watt/PPD-Verhältnis. Am besten schneiden TitanX oder 980Ti mit lowVoltage ab. Warum fragst Du?



Hätte nämlich gedacht, dass die neuste Nvidia GTX 960 oder GTX950 vielleicht doch mehr ppd/watt liefert sls die GTX980ti


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Grundsätzlich könnte das auch so sein, aber das Bonussystem für schnelles Falten macht das zunichte.


----------



## Lubi7 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@brooker

Aha, ja dann kann so ein Bonussystem das ganze ppd/watt wieder durcheinander bringen. Aber eigentlich im Bezug auf die Punktzahl (Rangliste), nicht aber die geleisteten ppd. 

Habe mir deinen ganzen "Eco-Falter" thread durchgelesen, super Arbei und richtig interessant. Nur warum endet es am 22.11.15 plötzlich? Es wäre supper die Tabelle ausgefühlt zu sehen


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich habe derzeit ein wenig zu viel um die Ohren. Werde es aber nach dem Event vollenden.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Aktuell Kratzen wir an der 35 millionen marke bei den dayli PPD , GRANATEN STARK IHR HOSCHIS


----------



## einjojo (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Kann man eigentlich einen Teil der Stromrechnung als Spende von der Steuer absetzen?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



einjojo schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich einen Teil der Stromrechnung als Spende von der Steuer absetzen?



Die Frage kommt immer mal wieder - ernst gemeint oder auch nicht
Ich denke, dass du die Antwort kennst


----------



## einjojo (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

ok ich denke die ca. 25€ für Strom ist eine gut Investierte Spende...


----------



## cubanrice987 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Man sagt ja, die Energieeffizienz steigt mit sinkender Kerntemperatur. Hat jemand da schon Erfahrungen inwieweit das tatsächlich so ist ? 
Wir wohnen in einer Moor Gegend und haben einen Brunnen, hier muss ständig, im Winter mehr, im Sommer weniger Grundwasser abgepumpt werden weil sonst der Grundwasserspiegel so weit steigt das Wasser in den Keller eindringt. Würde man nun das Faltsystem in Trafoöl versenken und das Wasser nicht direkt in den Graben ablaufen lassen, sondern es erst durch einen Plattenwärmetauscher jagen um das Trafoöl zu kühlen, Könnte man das System bei ~5-10°C  Trafoöl sicher unter 15°C Kerntemperatur halten. Die Pumpe die das Trafoöl durch den Plattentauscher jagt braucht zwar auch Strom, aber der Rest des System währe dann ja passiv gekühlt, also man hätte evtl. den Energieverbrauch von 5 bis 10 Lüftern je nach System wieder eingespart. Das Trafoöl würde in dem Fall dazu dienen Kondenswasser durch den Temperaturunterschied zu vermeiden, was bei einer reinen Wakü sicher nicht so einfach währe.


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... das hört sich nach einem interessanten Projekt an


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Lohnt der Aufwand für 40°C Kerntemperatur? Wieviel Watt kannst Du sparen?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



cubanrice987 schrieb:


> ... Würde man nun das Faltsystem in Trafoöl versenken ...



Solche Projekte wurden durchaus auch schon umgesetzt - allerdings eher wegen der Machbarkeit und weniger aus Sicht der Watt-Ersparnis
Wäre natürlich hochinteressant - aber auch eine Menge Arbeit


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Bin auch dabei mal wieder: Folding Client Summary
Ist ja ganz schön was los hier...


----------



## XeT (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

du musst gegenrechnen was die Kühlung braucht, aber ich denke mehr als 20-30 watt. Energie selbst gewinnen ist da wirksamer.


----------



## cubanrice987 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lohnt der Aufwand für 40°C Kerntemperatur? Wieviel Watt kannst Du sparen?



Ja, stimmt schon, ist vielleicht mal wieder die Phantasie mit mir durch gegangen, aber ein ähnliches System hatte ich mir damals für BitCoin Minen ausgedacht, bin da aber nie auf nen grünen Zweig gekommen, habe es deshalb gelassen. Aber ich glaube nun habe ich ein neues Projekt gefunden, mit dem man kostenmäßig eh niemals auf einen grünen Zweig kommt, also kann man ja mal ein bisschen rum spielen  Irgendetwas wird sicher im laufe des Jahres kommen, Grafikkarten sollen ja ab Sommer lieferbar sein 

Wie bekommt man sowas tolles was picar81_4711  da hat, ich möchte das auch, aber wenn ich das bei google Folding Client Summary eingebe bekomme ich bloß so fertige seiten angezeit?


----------



## FlyingPC (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Das kann man mit HFM.net machen. Ist ein Programm.


----------



## cubanrice987 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Habe die HowTo Liste gefunden, sehr hilfreich 
Im HowTo dazu von nfs game http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-/58145-howto-hfm-net-fahmon-alternative.html laden die Bilder nicht, liegt das daran das meine Grafikkarte zu beschäftigt ist oder sind die kaputt/gelöscht?

Die hfm.net Seite an sich läd bei mir gar nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



cubanrice987 schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht unbedingt so 4000€ Prozessoren ala E5-2687W ES oder so, die übersteigen mein Budget


Nix 4000€:
ES = Engineering Sample = Testmuster die noch nicht der endgültigen Verkaufsversion entsprechen.
Ich hab im Oktober 2012 für beide Xeons zusammen ~1300€ bezahlt


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@cubanrice987: ... wie was, dafür entschuldigen, quatsch. Alle Visionäre hatten Phantasie und sind erstmal für Spinner oder verrückt erklärt worden. Das muss so und nur so kommt man voran! Also weiter so  
Die Erkenntnis warum etwas nicht funktioniert muss man nur oft genug haben, damit dann das große Ganze beherrscht und eine top Lösung entsteht.

Mal ein kleines, wenn nicht hoch visionäres Beispiel: mein kleiner Falter sollte mit so wenig wie möglich an Lüfter, Lautstärke und Geld auskommen. Daher belüftet der Netzteil-Lüfter das Netzteil, hinter und vor dem Board, den Speicher, die CPU und die Rückseite der Grafikkarte. Läuft alles optimal. Nur das Gehäuse musste ich selbst bauen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



brooker schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines, wenn nicht hoch visionäres Beispiel: mein kleiner Falter sollte mit so wenig wie möglich an Lüfter, Lautstärke und Geld auskommen. Daher belüftet der Netzteil-Lüfter das Netzteil, hinter und vor dem Board, die CPU und die Rückseite der Grafikkarte. Läuft alles optimal. Nur das Gehäuse musste ich selbst bauen



Du solltest den Post mal Editieren und den Leuten nicht noch Hoffung mit einen LC-Power LC Netzteil machen  Das iss ja lebensgefährlich


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... hey komm, es geht hier nur um das Beispiel. In nehme die Hardwareangabe aber auch gern raus. ok?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



brooker schrieb:


> ... hey komm, es geht hier nur um das Beispiel. In nehme die Hardwareangabe aber auch gern raus. ok?



Die Netzteilbeschreibung reicht ...
Mirt geht es nur darum, dass sich niemand davon animiert fühlt  Poiu hatte mal son LC-Power zum testen und hat gezeigt was passiert, wenn es einen Kurzschluss bekommt  (leider finde ich das Video nicht mehr  ) Das will glaube ich niemand im PC haben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> (leider finde ich das Video nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie sieht das Versicherungsrechtlich aus? Waschmaschinen muss man  ausmachen, wenn man das Haus verlässt, ansonsten werden Wasserschäden  nicht bezahlt. Wie sieht das bei Fernseher, Stereoanlage und Computer  aus? Brände sind extrem selten, kommen aber vor. Zahlt die Versicherung,  wenn man nicht im Haus ist? Ich gehe fest davon aus, weil ein Brand  auch auf Stand by passieren kann, Fernseher durch Nachbars Fernbedienung  angehen etc. und die Geräte gute Schutzmassnahmen haben.

Wir falten wirklich viel, wenn man hier schaut (link) , aber es sind trotzdem und leider nur 253 der im Team angemeldeten 5131 User.
Und insgesamt haben wir 143.129 angemeldet Nutzer. Da geht doch mehr, los MITFALTEN 

Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## voodoman (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich benutze bei allen Rechenknechten den PCGH Team Account. Einen eigenen Usernamen für F@H empfinde ich für mich als unnötig. Hauptsache es kommt was für das richtige Team zusammen.


----------



## XeT (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Derzeit  faltet der PCGH-Teamacc mit 62 CPU/GPUs 
Wir können also nochmal locker 30 drauf rechnen. Aber mehr geht immer klar. Dafür werde ich mal tests mit Falten+Zocken machen.  Denn hast hindert die meisten. Ist der PC an wird er auch ausgelastet.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@ interessierter User

Eine sehr interesante Frage. Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten o_O
Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren ...

Es kommt auch drauf an ob man es nachweisen kann ... Aber ich will hier nichts falsches sagen 

Aber mal was anderes in anderer Sache ... Ich werde heute Abend meine 980Ti vom Falten befreien ... Nachher hab ich die Bude voll und ich Wohne an der Hauptstraße (B7), da kann ich kaum die Balkontür aufmachen und sterben möchte ich hier drin auch nicht  ... Werde sie dann die Nacht wieder mit Falten einbeziehen ...


----------



## cubanrice987 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie sieht das Versicherungsrechtlich aus? Maschmaschinen muss man  ausmachen...



Das stimmt leider, Thema gerade mit dem Versicherungsvertreter durch gegangen. 
Es gibt fahrlässig und grob fahrlässig. Bei uns ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit nun mitversichert, vorher war es so, fängt ein Rechner Feuer, das Haus brennt ab, hätten wir 7500€ von der Versicherung bekommen, im Prinzip also nichts. 
Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen einem Rechner und einem Server. Wir haben relativ lange über den unterschied diskutiert, sind aber nicht zu einem zuverlässigem Ergebnis gekommen. Fakt, steht das Teil z.B. im Keller, es sind werder Eingabegeräte noch ein Monitor angeschlossen sieht es vor Gericht schlecht aus für die Versicherung, kein Richter wird es akzeptieren wenn in dem Fall die Versicherung behauptet das war ein Rechner bzw. Arbeitsplatz System.
Ich bin da kein Fachmann und kann nur grob wiedergeben über was wir diskutiert haben, genauso bezahle ich jetzt keine Häuser bei denen Rechner im Keller abgebrannt sind, aber irgendwie muss ein Arbeitsplatz vom Server trennen, oder die Versicherung anpassen, kostet in unserem Fall keine 100€ im Jahr mehr.
Sollte man etwas auf dem Herd abgestellt haben (kommt bei uns auch mal vor) und kommt an den Schalter für die Herdplatten, ist das auch grob fahrlässig...


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, hier wird von der PCGH-Community gerade Großes vollbracht - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - auch wenn der dritte Tag fast um ist,  ist jeder der uns unterstützen möchte herzlich willkommen. Kommt ins Forum, installiert die Software binnen 5 Minuten und lasst uns ein Statement setzen.


----------



## poiu (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Die Netzteilbeschreibung reicht ...
> Mirt geht es nur darum, dass sich niemand davon animiert fühlt  Poiu hatte mal son LC-Power zum testen und hat gezeigt was passiert, wenn es einen Kurzschluss bekommt  (leider finde ich das Video nicht mehr  ) Das will glaube ich niemand im PC haben



   kann man nicht pauschal sagen,  sein lc6350 gabs in zwei varianten ATX 2.3 und 1.3. das neue sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus

  Mir ist bisher kein LC geplatzt, sondern Intertech Kabel abgefackelt und sharkoon an Überlast gestorben.

LC waren bisher ganz ordentlich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piXaFqBHC28

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6QPf-P2Dvs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0Jnta9A9EI


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So, bin seit Freitag auch mal wieder dabei. Mußte mich erstmal an den neuen Client gewöhnen. Nix mehr mit Comandozeile und Startkomandos. Cool. Freundin auch überzeugt das ich mindestens bis Mittwoch durchlaufen lasse.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Mir hats letzte nacht leider irgedwie den run zerkloppt. absturz mit hinweis das mein arbeitsspeicher voll wäre , 16 gb ????
 da ich aktuell nicht zu hause bin konnte ich da leider nichts machen -.- gibts ne möglichkeit das sowas nicht nochmal passiert ?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

ahso 38,6 millionen ppd dayli   kmmt los Leute die 40er marke packen wir auch noch


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hallo Steffen0278, schön das Du dabei bist und einen neuen Mitfalter mitgebracht hast! So muss das laufen    ... wenn Du Unterstützung brauchst oder Fragen hast, einfach in der Rumpelkammer melde!


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... die 40Mio PPD Marke zu knacken, wäre der Hammer. Aber mittlerweile traue ich der Community noch so einiges zu, wenn ich die bisherigen Ergebnisse sehe! 

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, hier wird von der PCGH-Community gerade Großes vollbracht - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - auch wenn der vierte Tag bereits läuft, ist jeder der uns unterstützen möchte herzlich willkommen. Kommt ins Forum, installiert die Software binnen 5 Minuten und lasst uns ein Statement setzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> So, bin seit Freitag auch mal wieder dabei. Mußte mich erstmal an den neuen Client gewöhnen. Nix mehr mit Comandozeile und Startkomandos. Cool. Freundin auch überzeugt das ich mindestens bis Mittwoch durchlaufen lasse.



Hallo, "Alter" -  dass du mitmachst


----------



## beastyboy79 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

passing 1000k, ist das mal ein geiles Gefühl. Für den Knecht tut es mir irgendwie leid, der ackert wie bescheuert. Egal, warum hat er sich sich auch durch mich zusammensetzen lassen ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> ...  Für den Knecht tut es mir irgendwie leid, der ackert wie bescheuert. ...


Dafür wurde er geboren. Weißt Du, wie sich ein  Rennpferd im Stall fühlt? 
So ein Chip ist emotional glücklich, wenn er Strom bekommt und denken
darf. Hat Du eine Ahnung, wie der sich fühlt, wenn Du den Schalter drückst?

*FREIHEIT FÜR RECHNER! LASST SIE FALTEN! 24/7! JETZT!*


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich lasse seit Freitag Gaming Rechner und Laptop falten! Die Ersetzen die Heizung.
Ich hätte aber mal eine Frage!
Ist beim Falten die Singleprecision oder Doupleprecision wichtig bei Grafikkarten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Wenn es die DP wäre, müssten die altem R9-280X fühlbar bessere Ergebnisse bringen, als eine GTX 970.
Ist dem so? Gerade für CAD waren die alten R9-280X grandiose Karten, so die Software mit ihnen arbeitete und keine Fire GPUs benotigte

R9-280X Rechenleistung: 3891GFLOPS (Single), 973GFLOPS (Double) 
GTX 970 Rechenleistung: 3834GFLOPS (Single), 160GFLOPS (Double)

Hat schon mal irgendwer mit einer AMD FirePro W8100 gefaltet?
Rechenleistung: 4219GFLOPS (Single), 2010GFLOPS (Double)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

na DIE Glaskugel !:
Doupleprecision wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hatte schon mal ne 5800 CAD Karte im Test. Für Falten leider nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, hier wird von der PCGH-Community gerade Großes vollbracht - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - auch wenn der vierte Tag sich dem Ende neigt, ist jeder der uns unterstützen möchte herzlich willkommen. Kommt ins Forum, installiert die Software binnen 5 Minuten und lasst uns ein Statement setze.


----------



## beastyboy79 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

habe heute morgen versucht Mopheus zu montieren, jedoch meinte Morpheus ich mach meinen Hintern breiter als erlaubt und wollte nicht mit meinem Passivkühlkörper der Spawas harmonieren. Ende vom Lied: Graka demontiert, dicke Backen gemacht, TIM getauscht, wieder montiert und mit Zähne knirschen wieder eingebaut. 

Das einzige was fehlte bei meiner Bestellung: https://www.caseking.de/prolimatech...e-gtx-670-660-ti-mit-kurzem-pcb-zura-221.html.

Ich könnte im Kreis kotzen. 
Ein Teil für 1,90€ versaut mir heute morgen die Laune. Hab den Rechner jetzt ausgeschaltet gelassen, da ich heute abend nen Langzeittest wegen der Temps fahren will, hab da so eine Ahnung das ich die TIM nicht genug aufgetragen habe und deswegen die Temps beim Kurztest vorhin höher waren als normal.

Schade, so fällt er einen halben Tag aus. Ist mir zu heiß den Knecht jetzt im Dauerlauf zu betreiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> ...Ich könnte im Kreis kotzen. ...


Das ist aber auch keine dauerhafte Kühlmethode. Viel Glück heute Abend, wird schon! Geh zu Conrad, die haben immer Kühlkörper in allen Größen vorrätig und Wärmeleitpads haben sie auch. Oder ich bringe Dir heute Abend welche vorbei, ich habe hier ein Tütchen rumfliegen mit vielen Größen. Geht ja nicht, dass der Rechner nicht faltet.

Passen z.B. diese:
Abmaße:  https://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/1000_1999/1800/1810/1811/181178_SZ_00_FB.EPS.jpg

Kühlkörper 18.6 (L x B x H) 14 x 14 x 14 mm Marke Fischer Elektronik ICK PGA 6X6X14 im Conrad Online Shop | 181178


----------



## XeT (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Derzeit wird die nano durchgehend mit 330-340k bedient endlich ordentliche wus


----------



## beastyboy79 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch keine dauerhafte Kühlmethode. Viel Glück heute Abend, wird schon! Geh zu Conrad, die haben immer Kühlkörper in allen Größen vorrätig und Wärmeleitpads haben sie auch. Oder ich bringe Dir heute Abend welche vorbei, ich habe hier ein Tütchen rumfliegen mit vielen Größen. Geht ja nicht, dass der Rechner nicht faltet.
> 
> Passen z.B. diese:
> Abmaße:  https://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/1000_1999/1800/1810/1811/181178_SZ_00_FB.EPS.jpg
> ...



du hast nicht zufällig nen Prolimatech rumfliegen? ;-D für Spannungswandler nämlich, würd ich sofort nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

neee, tut mir leid


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... bitte bitte, offtopic Themen bitte in der "Rumpelkammer" diskutieren. Hier geht es ausschließlich ums Event. Möchte nicht die Admins verärgern. Danke


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, hier wird von der PCGH-Community gerade Großes vollbracht - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - auch wenn der fünfte Tag sich dem Ende neigt, ist jeder der uns unterstützen möchte herzlich willkommen. Kommt ins Forum, installiert die Software binnen 5 Minuten und lasst uns ein Statement setzen.

Solltet Ihr das Gefühl haben das an den Einstellungen noch etwas verbessern werden kann, meldet Euch einfach hier.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ist es eigentlich "Normal" das man WU mit einer Zeit von weniger als einem Tag bekommt oder weniger?


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... ja, das ist normal. Je nach Leistung der GPU kann eine WU auch in 2h fertig gerechnet sein.


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, hier wird von der PCGH-Community gerade Großes vollbracht - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - auch wenn die letzten Stunden angebrochen sind, ist jeder der uns unterstützen möchte herzlich willkommen. Kommt ins Forum, installiert die Software binnen 5 Minuten und lasst uns ein Statement setzen.

Solltet Ihr das Gefühl haben das an den Einstellungen noch etwas verbessern werden kann, meldet Euch einfach hier.


----------



## DerJott (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



brooker schrieb:


> ... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, hier wird von der PCGH-Community gerade Großes vollbracht - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - auch wenn die letzten Stunden angebrochen sind, ist jeder der uns unterstützen möchte herzlich willkommen. Kommt ins Forum, installiert die Software binnen 5 Minuten und lasst uns ein Statement setzen.
> 
> Solltet Ihr das Gefühl haben das an den Einstellungen noch etwas verbessern werden kann, meldet Euch einfach hier.



Volle Leistung auf den letzten Metern (Stunden). Alle Kerne und Threads auf 100%. Titan X arbeitet nebenbei auch vor sich hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

@DerJott:
So wie der Taskmager aussieht, hast du da einen kleinen Einstellungsfehler drin > für die Titan X musst du zwei Threads freilassen, das sie sonst von der CPU ausgebremst wird.

Ps.:
Hab auch ne Titan X


----------



## einjojo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Geschafft... 3 mio Points mehr auf dem PCGHx Konto


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Das war auch mein Ziel für die Faltwoche, aber irgendwie stürzen bei einem Projekt häufiger der Rechner ab.


----------



## Stoertebeker64 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich habe gerade ein Problem: Bei mir steht eine GPU bei 99,99% und geht nicht weiter  ! Habe inzwischen den Rechner neu gestartet, aber das Problem besteht weiter! Points per day und Estimated Points zählen rückwärts .
Hat einer eine Idee  ?


----------



## Stoertebeker64 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Keine Ahnung was gerade passiert ist?  Nach über 2 Stunden seit dem ich zu Hause bin hat sich nichts geregt, plötzlich arbeitet die GPU wieder.
Nur steht jetzt da : Points per day 635 und Estimated Points 17123. Da stimmt doch etwas nicht .


----------



## Stoertebeker64 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Und 25,61 day's
Bei der baugleichen Grafikkarte (Radeon R 290X) lauten die Werte: 289580 Points per day, 3 h 08 min. und estimatet Points 42901.
Sollte die eine Karte aufs Brett  haben ?


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Hallo Störtebeker, es ist also eine 290X die bei 99,99% hängt? Bitte schaue mal in die LOGs (über "Start"/"Pause"/"Finish" - rechts "log"rein. Was steht denn da?


----------



## einjojo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

hatte ich letztens auch. Der Client hängt hin und wieder..
Im Hintergrund geht´s aber wie gewohnt weiter.


----------



## Stoertebeker64 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich weis wirklich nicht, was ich davon halten soll ???? Jetzt steht die GPU bei 170181 Points per day und 5h 57 min sowie 57645 Estimated Points. Vielleicht überhitzt ... Rätsel...Rätsel. Sie steht zwar nicht da wo sie sein sollte aber schon besser als vorher.

Ui, da steht eine Menge, habe nur keine Ahnung was da steht.:

*********************** Log Started 2016-02-11T17:55:50Z ***********************
17:55:50:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
17:55:50:      Website: Folding@home
17:55:50:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
17:55:50:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
17:55:50:         Args: --open-web-control
17:55:50:       Config: C:/Users/Andreas/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
17:55:50:******************************** Build ********************************
17:55:50:      Version: 7.4.4
17:55:50:         Date: Mar 4 2014
17:55:50:         Time: 20:26:54
17:55:50:      SVN Rev: 4130
17:55:50:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
17:55:50:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
17:55:50:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
17:55:50:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
17:55:50:     Platform: win32 XP
17:55:50:         Bits: 32
17:55:50:         Mode: Release
17:55:50:******************************* System ********************************
17:55:50:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
17:55:50:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
17:55:50:         CPUs: 8
17:55:50:       Memory: 31.91GiB
17:55:50:  Free Memory: 30.74GiB
17:55:50:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
17:55:50:   OS Version: 6.2
17:55:50:  Has Battery: false
17:55:50:   On Battery: false
17:55:50:   UTC Offset: 1
17:55:50:          PID: 3392
17:55:50:          CWD: C:/Users/Andreas/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
17:55:50:           OS: Windows 8.1 Pro
17:55:50:      OS Arch: AMD64
17:55:50:         GPUs: 2
17:55:50:        GPU 0: ATI:5 Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series]
17:55:50:        GPU 1: ATI:5 Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series]
17:55:50:         CUDA: Not detected
17:55:50:Win32 Service: false
17:55:50:***********************************************************************
17:55:50:<config>
17:55:50:  <!-- Network -->
17:55:50:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
17:55:50:
17:55:50:  <!-- Slot Control -->
17:55:50:  <power v='FULL'/>
17:55:50:
17:55:50:  <!-- User Information -->
17:55:50:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:55:50:  <team v='70335'/>
17:55:50:  <user v='Stoertebeker64'/>
17:55:50:
17:55:50:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:55:50:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
17:55:50:    <paused v='true'/>
17:55:50:  </slot>
17:55:50:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
17:55:50:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
17:55:50:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
17:55:50:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
17:55:50:    <paused v='true'/>
17:55:50:  </slot>
17:55:50:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
17:55:50:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
17:55:50:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
17:55:50:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
17:55:50:    <paused v='true'/>
17:55:50:  </slot>
17:55:50:</config>
17:55:50:Trying to access database...
17:55:50:Successfully acquired database lock
17:55:50:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED cpu:6 (by user)
17:55:50:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] (by user)
17:55:50:Enabled folding slot 02: PAUSED gpu:1:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series] (by user)
17:55:53:16:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
17:56:09:FS00:Unpaused
17:56:09:FS01:Unpaused
17:56:09:FS02:Unpaused
17:56:09:WU03:FS02:Starting
17:56:09:WU03:FS02:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Andreas/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 03 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3392 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 1 -gpu-vendor ati
17:56:09:WU03:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 4640
17:56:09:WU03:FS02:Core PID:4732
17:56:09:WU03:FS02:FahCore 0x21 started
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:Starting
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Andreas/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3392 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 4692
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:Core PID:4736
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Andreas/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 3392 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4752
17:56:10:WU03:FS02:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-02-11T17:56:10Z ***********************
17:56:10:WU03:FS02:0x21roject: 9441 (Run 14, Clone 5, Gen 9)
17:56:10:WU03:FS02:0x21:Unit: 0x00000009ab436c9d56af1b29798cd326
17:56:10:WU03:FS02:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:56:10:WU03:FS02:0x21:Machine: 2
17:56:10:WU03:FS02:0x21igital signatures verified
17:56:10:WU03:FS02:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
17:56:10:WU03:FS02:0x21:Version 0.0.17
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4560
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
17:56:10:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2016-02-11T17:56:10Z ***********************
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 10469 (Run 0, Clone 343, Gen 187)
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000126538b3db9538f417603899ab3
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home GPU core17
17:56:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
17:56:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
17:56:11:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 6561582 -> 22561868 (decompressed 343.8 percent)
17:56:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=6561582 data_size=22561868, decompressed_data_size=22561868 diff=0
17:56:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
17:56:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
17:56:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4roject: 9752 (Run 3889, Clone 0, Gen 376)
17:56:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:
17:56:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
17:56:12:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
17:56:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
17:56:18:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
17:56:18:WU03:FS02:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2500000 steps (0%)
17:56:18:WU03:FS02:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:56:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
17:56:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.log
17:56:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.trr
17:56:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.xtc
17:56:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Verified 02/wudata_01.edr
17:56:19:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 8220 out of 80000 steps  (10%)
17:56:51:Saving configuration to config.xml
17:56:51:<config>
17:56:51:  <!-- Network -->
17:56:51:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
17:56:51:
17:56:51:  <!-- Slot Control -->
17:56:51:  <power v='FULL'/>
17:56:51:
17:56:51:  <!-- User Information -->
17:56:51:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
17:56:51:  <team v='70335'/>
17:56:51:  <user v='Stoertebeker64'/>
17:56:51:
17:56:51:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:56:51:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
17:56:51:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
17:56:51:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
17:56:51:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
17:56:51:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
17:56:51:  </slot>
17:56:51:  <slot id='2' type='GPU'>
17:56:51:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
17:56:51:    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
17:56:51:    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
17:56:51:  </slot>
17:56:51:</config>
17:57:25:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 8800 out of 80000 steps  (11%)
17:58:09:45:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
17:58:27:WU03:FS02:0x21:Completed 25000 out of 2500000 steps (1%)
17:58:50:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 125000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
17:58:50:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:58:58:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 9600 out of 80000 steps  (12%)
18:00:27:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 10400 out of 80000 steps  (13%)
18:00:34:WU03:FS02:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 2500000 steps (2%)
18:01:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
18:01:57:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 11200 out of 80000 steps  (14%)
18:02:45:WU03:FS02:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 2500000 steps (3%)
18:03:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12000 out of 80000 steps  (15%)
18:04:53:WU03:FS02:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2500000 steps (4%)
18:05:02:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 12800 out of 80000 steps  (16%)
18:05:19:FS00:Finishing
18:05:19:FS01:Finishing
18:05:19:FS02:Finishing
18:06:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
18:06:31:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 13600 out of 80000 steps  (17%)
18:07:03:WU03:FS02:0x21:Completed 125000 out of 2500000 steps (5%)
18:07:59:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 14400 out of 80000 steps  (18%)
18:09:11:WU03:FS02:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 2500000 steps (6%)
18:09:29:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 15200 out of 80000 steps  (19%)
18:10:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
18:10:58:WU02:FS00:0xa4:Completed 16000 out of 80000 steps  (20%)
18:11:20:WU03:FS02:0x21:Completed 175000 out of 2500000 steps (7%)


----------



## XeT (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Das Problem ist ganz einfach. 
Jede neue WU wird extrem schlecht angezeigt bevor die gpu Falten darf muss die cpu entpacken und alles vorbereiten. Dadurch braucht die WU fürs  erste % extrem lange. Daraus errechnet der client trotzdem die ppd etc. Nach meist 3% passt es dann langsam. Denn dann faltet die gpu allein. Also vor 5% nicht wundern wenn die PPD schlecht sind. Bei mir sind es 3%.

Wenn du eine neue WU vom gleichen Typen bekommst hat sich der Client die Daten gemerkt und zeigt daher gleich passende PPD an.


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Und auch nach Beendigung des Events unterstützen viele User von PCGH Ihr Folding@Home Team: 

*In den letzten 24h wurden 2,120 WUs und 30Mio PPDs erarbeitet. *​

Jeder der uns unterstützen möchte herzlich willkommen. Kommt ins Forum, installiert die Software binnen 5 Minuten und lasst uns die Wissenschaft unterstützen.

Solltet Ihr das Gefühl haben das an den Einstellungen noch etwas verbessern werden kann, meldet Euch einfach hier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ich ging auch nicht davon aus, dass der Krebs nach einer Woche PCGH-Faltung besiegt ist ....



Stoertebeker64 schrieb:


> Ich weis wirklich nicht, was ich davon halten soll ????


Bei mir hat Taktverringerung geholfen, in Spielen geht mehr, einige wenige Faltprojekte reagierten 
merkwürdig.  Ich habe es sogar mal mit Reduktion der Werksübertaktung auf Nvidia Stock-Takt probiert


----------



## Stoertebeker64 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Danke für die Erklärungen.

Ich werde noch bis zum Sonntag mit meinem Rechenknülch falten, danach backe ich wieder kleinere Brötchen.



> Zitat von* interessierterUser*
> Ich ging auch nicht davon aus, dass der Krebs nach einer Woche PCGH-Faltung besiegt ist ....



Verdammt, verdammt!
Ich habe mich schon im Liegestuhl  ,  in der Sonne  und unter Palmen gesehen. 
Umringt von karibischen Schönheiten, die mich verwöhnen und  Schirmchendrinks  servieren. 

Doch wieder auf maloche  !


----------



## Sansaido (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Gute Sache, das! Werde mitmachen. Bin vor Jahren mittels Sony und der PS3 auf das Projekt aufmerksam geworden und hatte damals schon meine PS3 fleißig falten lassen. Zuletzt habe ich mich über die Android-App beteiligt und nun supporte ich über meinen Rechner als Teil des PCGHX-Teams ^^


----------



## brooker (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... herzlich willkommen und schön das Du wieder dabei bist!  

Magst Du Dich und Deine Hardware  hier dem Team vorstellen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*PS3-Kollege*


----------



## Sansaido (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



brooker schrieb:


> ... herzlich willkommen und schön das Du wieder dabei bist!
> 
> Magst Du Dich und Deine Hardware  hier dem Team vorstellen?



Habe ich soeben gemacht 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *PS3-Kollege*



Schon seit einer Weile nicht mehr, da ich keine PS3 mehr habe und die App ja leider auch nicht mehr auf PS3 verfügbar ist, oder?
Angefangen hat mein FAH-Engagement aber definitiv dank Sony und der PS3 ^^


----------



## FlyingPC (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ja genau. Den PS3-Client gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*UncleBAZINGA*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Ja genau. Den PS3-Client gibt es leider nicht mehr.


Das Seltsame dabei ist nur das bei der PS3 der Menüpunkt nach wie vor noch existiert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Unsere Faltaktion hat mir jetzt auch noch im Schlussspurt (meine 780 faltet gerade ihre letzte WU) ein persönliches Zückerchen gegeben:
Mein erhofftes Ziel war es während der Aktion auf eine Mio pro Tag zu kommen > 1'009'429 AVG-PPD


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

So, also ich hab noch die Punkte für das Event ausgerechnet, aber in unserer Zeitzone 

Ergebnis: Ihr seid wahnsinnig 

Spaß, es sind *250,353,843* mit einem 24h avg. *35,764,834

*letzes Jahr nochmal zum Vergleich: 114,488,270 24h avg. 16,355,467 

Man merkt schon die paar extra 970er und 980Ti


----------



## brooker (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Sebi, danke für Deine Unterstützung!


----------



## brooker (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... und noch immer reißt die Unterstützung der Community nicht ab! Danke dafür


----------



## JeansOn (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*



brooker schrieb:


> ... und noch immer reißt die Unterstützung der Community nicht ab! Danke dafür



ja, so scheint es zu sein.
Von den fünfen in meinem Rückspiegel haben auf den ersten Blick alle zum Event angefangen zu falten.
Drei davon liefern noch gute Punkte, zwei machen gerade ein Päuschen. 

Wenn man mit den eigenen Investitionen im Grenzbereich seines Budgets agiert, dann kann man noch immer mit guten Ideen den Output im Sinne der Wissenschaft steigern.
Der Verlauf dieser Aktion hat mir hier sehr gut gefallen. Es gibt da einige Leute, die sich eigentlich einen Team-Orden verdient haben. Eine Art "Grammy" für die coolste Idee, eine Art "Grammy" für den besten redaktionellen Hiweis auf unseren Event, dem Weltkrebstag,  ...

Laßt uns nach einer Idee suchen, wie tausende "schlecht" genutzte Gamer-PC sinnvoll eingesetzt werden können. PCGH#70335 an die Schulen! davon würde auch die PRINT profitieren. Wo sonst stehen vergleichsweise viele leistungsstarke (private) PCs? Wo sonst zieht ein Freund den anderen mit?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

Ja, nu ist aber auch bei mir Ende Gelände mit dieser Faltwoche. Die 980ti geht jetzt schlafen und wird endlich umgebaut auf Wasserkühlung; die 970 Strix hier aus dem Forum übernimmt solange, bis die 20Mio erreicht sind. Das dauert tatsächlich doppelt so lange, wie mit der Lightning... aber bei halbem Stromverbrauch. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, daß für das nächste Event die Postfächer im Auge gehalten werden sollen. Na dann fügt mich mal hinzu und sagt fürs Warm-up früh genug Bescheid!

MfG faltschaaaf


----------



## brooker (7. März 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... und noch immer reißt die Unterstützung der Community nicht ab! Danke dafür 

Jeder der mitmachen möchte, ist jeder Zeit willkommen.


----------



## brooker (25. März 2016)

*AW: Folding @ Home 2016: Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - Ankündigung der Faltwoche*

... wer seinen Rechner fit für die nächste Aktion machen oder optimieren möchte, jetzt ist die Zeit dazu! *Hier* wird Euch geholfen.


----------

